# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  कमेंट्री

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*किंगस्टन (जमैका)।।* वेस्ट इंडीज की टीम न्यू जीलैंड के खिलाफ दूसरे क्रिकेट टेस्ट के तीसरे दिन जीत के करीब पहुंच गई। होस्ट टीम को जीत के लिए 71 रन की दरकार है, जबकि उसके छह विकेट शेष हैं।

नरसिंह देवनरायण की शानदार बोलिंग से होस्ट वेस्ट इंडीज ने न्यू जीलैंड को दूसरी पारी में सिर्फ 154 रन पर ढेर कर दिया, जिससे उसे 206 रन का लक्ष्य मिला। वेस्ट इंडीज ने इसके जवाब में तीसरे दिन का खेल खत्म होने तक दूसरी पारी में चार विकेट पर 134 रन बनाए और सीरीज 2-0 से अपने नाम करने की तरफ मजबूत कदम बढ़ाए।

वेस्ट इंडीज की दूसरी पारी में शुरुआत काफी खराब रही थी और उसने 20 रन तक ही ओपनिंग बैट्समैन क्रिस गेल (08) और कीरन पावेल (06) के विकेट गंवा दिए। पावेल को टिम साउथी जबकि गेल को ट्रेंट बोल्ट ने एलबीडब्ल्यू आउट किया। असद फुडाडिन और पहली पारी में सेंचुरी बनाने वाले मार्लन सैमुअल्स ने इसके बाद तीसरे विकेट के लिए 74 रन जोड़कर पारी को संभाला। नील वेंगर ने फुडाडिन को बोल्ड करके इस साझेदारी को तोड़ा। उन्होंने 27 रन बनाए।

डग ब्रेसवेल ने इसके बाद सैमुअल्स को कप्तान रोस टेलर के हाथों कैच कराके वेस्ट इंडीज को चौथा झटका दिया। इससे पहले बीजे वॉटलिंग ने 20 रन के निजी स्कोर पर सैमुअल्स का कैच छोड़ दिया था। सैमुअल्स ने इसका फादया उठाकर 52 रन बनाए। दिन का खेल खत्म होने पर शिवनरायण चंद्रपाल 20, जबकि केमार रोच 10 रन बनाकर खेल रहे थे।

इससे पूर्व पहली पारी में 51 रन की बढ़त हासिल करने वाली न्यू जीलैंड की टीम दूसरी पारी में 154 रन ही बना सकी। देवनरायण ने 37 रन देकर चार विकेट चटकाए, जबकि सुनील नरायण ने 19 रन देकर तीन विकेट हासिल किए। टिनो बेस्ट को भी दो विकेट मिले। न्यू जीलैंड की ओर से मार्टिन गुप्टिल (42) और डीन ब्राउनली (35) ही टिककर बैटिंग कर पाए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

माइक्रोमैक्स कप के अंतिम वनडे में मेजबान श्रीलंका को भारत ने 20 रन से हराकर सीरीज पर कब्जा जमा लिया। इस जीत के साथ ही भारत वनडे रैकिंग में ऑस्*ट्रेलिया के बाद दूसरे पायदान पर आ गया है। अब दक्षिण अफ्रीका तीसरे नंबर की टीम होगी।

टीम की इस जीत में गौतम गंभीर (88), मनोज तिवारी (65) और कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धौनी (58) की जोरदार अर्धशतकीय पारियों का अहम योगदान रहा। इसके बाद इरफान पठान (5/61) की शानदार गेंदबाजी की बदौलत भारत ने मेजबान टीम को धूल चटा दी। भारत अब श्रीलंका दौरे पर पल्लेकल में ही 7 अगस्त को एकमात्र ट्वेंटी-20 मैच खेलेगा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पल्लेकल.माइक्रोमै  ्स कप के एकमात्र टी-20 मुकाबले में भारत ने श्रीलंका को 39 रन से हराया। इस जीत के साथ ही भारत टी-20 रैंकिंग में चौथे पायदान पर आ गया है। 156 रन के लक्ष्य का पीछा करने उतरी मेजबान टीम 18 ओवरों में ही 116 रन बना कर ऑलआउट हो गई। अशोक डिंडा ने 18वें ओवर में तीन विकेट चटका कर टीम को जीत दिलाई। 

श्रीलंका को पहले दो झटके इरफान पठान ने दिए। उन्होंने थरंगा और दिलशान को सस्ते में आउट किया। इसके बाद उन्होंने पांचवें ओवर की दूसरी गेंद पर जयवर्धने को भी आउट किया। जयवर्धने 26 रन बना कर आउट हुए।

भारत ने श्रीलंका के सामने 156 रन की चुनौती रखी। पहले बल्लेबाजी करने उतरी टीम इंडिया ने 3 विकेट गंवा कर 155 रन बनाए। धोनी 16 और रैना 34 रन बना कर नाबाद रहे।

श्रीलंका के खिलाफ इंटरनेशनल टी-20 मुकाबलों में यह टीम इंडिया का सबसे छोटा स्कोर है। 

कोहली ने ताबड़तोड़ बल्लेबाजी करते हुए टी-20 करियर का पहला पचासा पूरा किया। वे 68 रन बना कर एरांगा की गेंद पर आउट हुए।
*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*हैदराबाद.  टीम इंडिया हैदराबाद में न्*यूजीलैंड से पहले टेस्*ट मैच में मुकाबिल है, जबकि टाउन्*सविले में अपनी अंडर 19 टीम विश्*व कप के फाइनल (लाइव अपडेट पढ़ें) में पहुंच गई है। टीम जहां मैदान में मोर्चा ले रही है, वहीं बोर्ड और सेलेक्*शन कमेटी दूसरी उलझनों में फंसी है। सचिन एक विज्ञापन (जिसमें वह अंतिम संस्*कार करते दिख रहे हैं) के चलते विवादों में फंसे हैं तो टीम इंडिया में दरार और मोहिंदर अमरनाथ व के. श्रीकांत में धोनी की कप्*तानी छीनने को लेकर रार की खबरें आ रही हैं। 

चेतेश्वर पुजारा के शतक ने हैदराबाद टेस्ट का पहला दिन मेजबान टीम के नाम कर दिया। राजीव गांधी इंटरनेशनल स्टेडियम में हो रहे टेस्ट मैच में पहले दिन का खेल समाप्त होने तक टीम इंडिया ने 5 विकेट के नुकसान पर 307 रन बनाए। पुजारा 119 रन और कप्तान धोनी 29 रन बना कर अविजित रहे।

हीरो ऑफ द डे - पुजारा**19 महीने बाद टीम में दोबारा लौटे पुजारा ने अपने पराक्रम का परिचय देते हुए करियर का पहला शतक लगाया। उन्होंने अपनी पारी में 15 चौके और 1 छक्का लगाया। उन्होंने अपनी ठोस बल्लेबाजी तकनीक से सभी का दिल जीता। सलामी बल्लेबाज गौतम गंभीर के महज 22 रन बना कर आउट होने के बाद क्रीज पर आए पुजारा ने सहवाग के साथ दूसरे विकेट के लिए 28 रन की साझेदारी निभाई। इसके बाद उन्होंने सचिन के साथ 48, विराट कोहली के साथ 125 और सुरेश रैना के साथ 10 रन की पार्टनरशिप की।**
कोहली ने भी दिखाया टेस्ट टेम्परामेंट**
वनडे क्रिकेट के हीरो विराट कोहली ने टेस्ट क्रिकेट में भी अपना जलवा बिखेरा। उन्होंने पुजारा के साथ पारी को संभालते हुए करियर की चौथी हाफ सेंचुरी लगाई। कोहली ने एक रिस्की शॉट के साथ अपना अर्धशतक पूरा किया। हालांकि, वे अधिक समय तक क्रीज पर नहीं टिक सके। कोहली 58 रन बना कर क्रिस मार्टिन की गेंद पर आउट हुए। वे पहली स्लिप पर खड़े मार्टिन गुप्टिल के हाथों लपके गए। आउट होने से पहले कोहली ने पुजारा के साथ चौथे विकेट के लिए 125 रन की साझेदारी निभाई।


दूसरा सेशन - पुजारा रहे हीरो

लंच के बाद हुए सेशन में टीम इंडिया के हीरो रहे चेतेश्वर पुजारा। जनवरी 2011 के बाद टीम में वापसी कर रहे पुजारा ने बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन करते हुए टेस्ट करियर का दूसरा अर्धशतक पूरा किया। उन्होंने फ्रेंकलिन की गेंद पर चौका लगा 50 का जादूई आंकड़ा पार किया। इससे पहले 9 अक्टूबर 2010 को ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ बेंगलुरु में हुए टेस्ट मुकाबले में उन्होंने 72 रन की पारी खेली थी।

इस सेशन में टीम ने सचिन तेंडुलकर का विकेट गंवाया। वे 19 रन बना कर बाउल्ट का दूसरा शिकार बने। बाउल्ट ने उन्हें क्लीन बोल्ड कर पवेलियन की राह दिखाई। आउट होने से पहले सचिन ने पुजारा के साथ तीसरे विकेट के लिए 48 रन की पार्टनरशिप की।

पहला सत्र - भारत ने गंवाए दोनों ओपनर

मैच का पहला सत्र मेहमान टीम क नाम रहा। टॉस हार कर पहले गेंदबाजी करते हुए न्यूजीलैंड ने पहले सेशन में दो विकेट हासिल किए। ओपनिंग बैट्समैन गौतम गंभीर जहां महज 22 रन की पारी खेल कर बाउल्ट की गेंद पर आउट हुए, वहीं विस्फोटक बल्लेबाज सहवाग 47 रन बना कर डग ब्रेसवेल का शिकार बने। गौतम गंभीर ने चौका लगाकर टीम का खाता खोला। सुस्त शुरुआत के बाद वीरेंद्र सहवाग भी रंग में आ गए। उन्होंने ब्रेसवेल के ओवर में लगातार दो चौके लगाए।

टॉस जीत कर बल्*लेबाजी करने उतरी टीम इंडिया को सहवाग और गंभीर ने बेहतरीन शुरुआत दी। इसके साथ ही दोनों ने बतौर टेस्ट ओपनिंग पार्टनर्स 4000 रन भी पूरे किए। इंडिया के लिए यह कारनामा करने वाले वे पहली सलामी जोड़ी बने।

टीम इंडिया के प्लेयिंग इलेवन में सुरेश रैना, विराट कोहली और चेतेश्वर पुजारा को मौका दिया गया।

न्यूजीलैंड की टीम अपने नियमित कप्तान डेनियल वेटोरी के बिना खेल रही है। टीम की कमान रोस टेलर के हाथ में है। वहीं भारतीय टीम वीवीएस लक्ष्मण और राहुल द्रविड़ जैसे दिग्गजों के बगैर पहला टेस्ट खेल रही है।
टीमें इस प्रकार से हैं-
 
भारत - गौतम गंभीर, वीरेंद्र सहवाग, विराट कोहली, सचिन तेंडुलकर, चेतेश्वर पुजारा, सुरेश रैना, एम एस धोनी (कप्तान), आर अश्विन, जहीर खान, प्रज्ञान ओझा और उमेश यादव।
 
न्यूजीलैंड - मार्टिन गुप्टिल, ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम, डेनियल फ्लिन, रोस टेलर (कप्तान), केन विलियमसन, जेम्स फ्रेंकलिन, क्रगर वान विक, डग ब्रेसवेल, जीतन पटेल, क्रिस मार्टिन और ट्रेंट बाउल्ट।

*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

गंभीर और सहवाग ने 21 रन बनाते ही टेस्ट क्रिकेट में बतौर ओपनर 4000 रन पूरे किए। यह उपलब्धि हासिल करने वाले वे पहले इंडियन ओपनिंग पार्टनर्स बन गए हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*हैदराबाद.*राजीव गांधी इंटरनेशनल स्टेडियम में हो रहे सीरीज के पहले टेस्ट मैच में मेजबान भारत ने पारी और 115 रन से जीत दर्ज की। अश्विन ने सर्वाधिक 12 विकेट झटके। फॉलोऑन खेलते हुए न्यूजीलैंड की दूसरी पारी 164 रन पर सिमटी। जीतन पटेल नाबाद रहे।57 साल बाद यह पहला मौका है जब टीम इंडिया ने न्यूजीलैंड को पारी के अंतर से हराया है। आर अश्विन ने बेहतरीन ऑफ स्पिन का प्रदर्शन करते हुए मैच में 85 रन देकर 12 विकेट झटके। उन्होंने पहली पारी में जहां 31 रन दे कर 6 विकेट लिए, वहीं दूसरी पारी में 54 रन देकर 6 विकेट झटके।

*ऐसे ढेर हुए कीवी बल्लेबाज*

पहले सत्र में एक भी सफलता हासिल करने में नाकाम रहे इंडियन गेंदबाजों ने अगले दो सत्रों में घातक गेंदबाजी की। लंच के बाद हुए सैशन में जहां पांच विकेट गिरे, वहीं चायकाल के बाद शुरू हुए खेल में चार विकेट गिरे।

भारत को दिन की पहली सफलता उमेश यादव ने दिलाई। उन्होंने सलामी बल्लेबाज ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम को पगबाधा आउट किया। मैक्कुलम 42 रन की पारी खेल कर आउट हुए।

इसके बाद भारतीय स्पिनर कीवी बल्लेबाजों पर हावी हो गए। सबसे पहले फर्स्ट इनिंग में 6 विकेट झटकने वाले आर अश्विन ने कप्तान रोस टेलर को क्लीन बोल्ड किया। टेलर महज 7 रन बना सके। इसके बाद केन विलियसन ने अर्धशतक लगा कर टीम की पारी को संभाला, लेकिन वे भी अधिक देर तक नहीं टिक सके और 52 रन की पारी खेल कर प्रज्ञान ओझा का दूसरा शिकार बने।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टीम इंडिया के स्टार ऑफ स्पिनर आर अश्विन ने न्यूजीलैंड टीम पर अपनी फिरकी का जादू चला दिया। चेन्नई के इस गेंदबाज ने 6 विकेट चटका कर कीवी टीम की पहली पारी 159 रन पर समेट दी।

इस घातक गेंदबाजी के दौरान अश्विन ने प्रतिद्वंद्वी टीम को फॉलोऑन खेलाने में अपनी टीम की मदद तो की, लेकिन वे एक निजी रिकॉर्ड से चूक गए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*चेन्नई.* देश में तेज गेंदबाजों को तैयार करने वाली एकमात्र नर्सरी चेन्नई स्थित एमआरएफ पेस फाउंडेशन के संस्थापक निदेशक पूर्व ऑस्ट्रेलियाई तेज गेंदबाज डेनिस लिली इस संस्था की 25 सालों की सेवा के बाद इससे जुदा हो गये और उन्होंने अपनी जिम्मेदारी हमवतन तेज गेंदबाज ग्लेन मक्ग्रा को सौंप दी।

वेंकटेश प्रसाद, जहीर खान, इरफान पठान, शांतकुमारन श्रीसंथ और मुनाफ पटेल जैसे दिग्गज गेंदबाजों की नर्सरी रहे इस फाउंडेशन को 1987 से लेकर अब तक डेनिस लिली की वजह से ही जाना जाता था। शुरुआती वर्षों में विफलता के कारण लिली को कड़ी आलोचनाओं का सामना करना पड़ा था, लेकिन जैसे-जैसे वक्त आगे बढ़ा, कामयाबी उनके दर पर दस्तक देने लगी और यहां से तैयार तेज गेंदबाज भारत में ही नहीं बल्कि विदेश में भी धूम मचाने लगे।

लिली ने एक समारोह में यहां मैक्ग्रा को इसकी कमान सौंपी और संस्थान से विदाई ली। उन्होंने इस मौके पर कहा कि फाउंडेशन में काम कर पाना बेहद चुनौतीपूर्ण रहा लेकिन चुनौतियां स्वीकारने की अपनी आदत के कारण ही उन्होंने यह रास्ता चुना था। उन्होंने कहा, यहां का मेरा अनुभव बेहद शानदार रहा और अब मैं यह मशाल मैक्ग्रा को सौंप कर बहुत खुश हूं जो खुद एक महान गेंदबाज हैं।

उन्होंने कहा, जब एमआरएफ ने मुझसे भारत में तेज गेंदबाजों को तैयार करने को कहा तो लगा था कि यह असंभव है। वास्तव में भारत में तेज गेंदबाजी की तो कोई परंपरा ही नहीं थी। उस समय तक केवल कपिल देव मध्यम तेज गेंदबाजों से अधिक गति निकाल पा रहे थे। अत्याधुनिक संसाधनों के मामले में कमी जरूर रही है लेकिन फिर भी यह मेरी उपलब्धि है कि भारत में तेज गेंदबाजी के प्रति नजरिया बदल चुका है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वनडे में यह 13वां मौका था जब आफरीदी पहली ही गेंद पर आउट हुए। वनडे में सर्वाधिक बार गोल्डन डक बनने वाले वे नंबर 1 बल्लेबाज बन गए हैं। उनसे पहले यह रिकॉर्ड संयुक्त रूप से पूर्व पाक कप्तान वसीम अकरम और श्रीलंकाई दिग्गज मुथैया मुरलीधरन के नाम था। ये दोनों बल्लेबाज 12-12 बार पहली गेंद पर आउट हुए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*बेंगलुरु.चिन्नास्  ामी स्टेडियम में हो रहे सीरीज के दूसरे टेस्ट मैच के चौथे दिन टीम इंडिया ने पांच विकेट से जीत दर्ज की। इस जीत के साथ ही भारत ने 2 मैचों की सीरीज पर 2-0 से कब्जा जमाया। कोहली 51 और धोनी 48 रन बना कर नाबाद रहे। 

दूसरी पारी में 248 रन बना कर न्यूजीलैंड ने भारत के सामने 261 रन का लक्ष्य रखा। कप्तान धोनी (नाबाद 48 रन) और विराट कोहली (अविजित 51 रन) की बेहतरीन पारियों की बदौलत मेजबान ने मैच के चौथे ही दिन इस लक्ष्य को पांच विकेट शेष रहते हासिल कर लिया।

चेतेश्वर पुजारा ने भी 48 रन की उपयोगी पारी खेली। कीवी टीम के लिए जीतन पटेल ने 3 विकेट जरूर झटके, लेकिन वे टीम को जीत नहीं दिला सके।

मैन ऑफ द मैच - विराट कोहली

पहली पारी में बेहतरीन शतक लगाने के बाद दूसरी पारी में जुझारू 51 रन बनाने वाले विराट कोहली को मैन ऑफ द मैच चुना गया। दिल्ली के इस बल्लेबाज ने पहली पारी में 103 रन बनाए थे। उनके इसी शतक की बदौलत टीम इंडिया 350 के स्कोर से अधिक बना सकी। इसके बाद कोहली ने दूसरी पारी में सचिन तेंडुलकर, गौतम गंभीर और वीरेंद्र सहवाग जैसे दिग्गजों के आउट होने के बाद उन्होंने कप्तान धोनी के साथ मोर्चा संभालते हुए नाबाद 51 रन बनाए। 

जीत के दो आतिशी ओवर
कप्तान धोनी ने कोहली के साथ मिल कर बेंगलुरु टेस्ट का अंतिम सेशन वनडे स्टाइल बना दिया। चौथी पारी के  62 ओवर पूरे होने के बाद टीम इंडिया जीत से 25 रन दूर थी। टिम साउथी ने 63वां ओवर डाला। इस ओवर में विराट कोहली ने तीन चौके लगा कर अपना अर्धशतक पूरा करने के साथ ही टीम को जीत के और करीब कर दिया। इसके अगले ओवर में कप्तान रॉस टेलर ने जीतन पटेल को मोर्चे पर लगाया, लेकिन कप्तान धोनी ने पहली गेंद पर चौका और दूसरी गेंद पर छक्का लगा कर स्टाइलिश अंदाज में टीम को जीत दिलाई।

मैन ऑफ द सीरीज - आर अश्विन

2 टेस्ट मैचों की सीरीज में 18 विकेट चटकाने वाले ऑफ स्पिनर आर अश्विन को मैन ऑफ द सीरीज चुना गया। उन्होंने 89.2 ओवरों की गेंदबाजी में 13.11 की बेहतरीन औसत से 18 विकेट चटकाए। एक पारी में उनका बेस्ट परफॉर्मेंस 31 रन देकर 6 विकेट लेने का रहा। हैदराबाद में उन्होंने महज 85 रन देकर 12 विकेट हासिल किए थे। इसी परफॉर्मेंस के बूते भारत हैदराबाद में पारी और 115 रन से विजयी रहा था।

भारतीय टेस्ट इतिहास में पहला कीवी क्लीन स्वीप

टीम इंडिया ने न्यूजीलैंड पर पहली बार क्लीन स्वीप किया है। यह पहला मौका है जब टीम इंडिया सीरीज के सभी टेस्ट मैच जीती। टीम ने हैदराबाद में मेहमान टीम को पारी और 115 रन से हराया था। इसके बाद बेंगलुरु में 5 विकेट से जीत हासिल की। कप्तान धोनी की अगुवाई में भारत ने दूसरी बार क्लीन स्वीप किया है। इससे पहले 2010 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ घरेलू सीरीज में टीम 3-0 से विनर रही थी।

संक्षिप्त स्कोर

न्यूजीलैंड (पहली पारी) - 365 रन

रॉस टेलर - 113 रन, मार्टिन गुप्टिल - 53 रन और वान विक - 71 रन।

गेंदबाजी - ओझा - 99 रन देकर 5 विकेट, जहीर खान - 83 रन देकर 2 विकेट, यादव - 90 रन देकर 1 विकेट और अश्विन - 82 रन देकर 1 विकेट।

भारत (पहली पारी) - 353 रन

विराट कोहली - 103 रन, धोनी - 62 रन, रैना - 55 रन और सहवाग - 43 रन।

गेंदबाजी - साउथी - 64 रन देकर 7 विकेट, ब्रेसवैल - 91 रन देकर 2 विकेट और बाउल्ट - 90 रन देकर 1 विकेट।

न्यूजीलैंड (दूसरी पारी) - 248 रन

जेम्स फ्रेंकलिन - 41 रन, कप्तान टेलर - 35 रन।
गेंदबाजी - आर अश्विन - 69 रन देकर 5 विकेट, प्रज्ञान ओझा - 49 रन देकर 2 विकेट, उमेश यादव - 68 रन देकर 2 विकेट, जहीर खान - 1 विकेट।

भारत (दूसरी पारी - टार्गेट 261 रन) - 262 रन

विराट कोहली - 51 नॉट आउट, धोनी - 48 नॉट आउट, चेतेश्वर पुजारा - 48 रन
गेंदबाजी - जीतन पटेल - 3 विकेट, बाउल्ट - 1 विकेट, साउथी - 1 विकेट।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*एडिलेड. वर्ल्ड कप के 33वें मुकाबले में बड़ा उलटफेर करते हुए बांग्लादेश ने इंग्लैंड को 15 रनों से हराकर क्वार्टर फाइनल में प्रवेश कर लिया है। इंग्लैंड इस हार के साथ ही वर्ल्ड कप से बाहर हो गया है। अब सेमीफाइनल के लिए बांग्*लादेश और भारत में मुकाबला होगा।* सोमवार को यहां टॉस हारकर पहले बैटिंग करते हुए बांग्लादेश की टीम ने महमदुल्लाह (103) की शानदार सेन्चुरी की बदौलत निर्धारित 50 ओवरों में 7 विकेट के नुकसान पर 275 रन बनाए। जवाब में इंग्लैंड की पूरी टीम 48.3 ओवरों में 260 रन बनाकर ऑल आउट हो गई। इंग्लैंड की तरफ से जोस बटलर (65) ने सर्वाधिक रन बनाए। वहीं, बांग्लादेश की तरफ से रुबेल होसैन ने सबसे अधिक 4 विकेट लिए। 

*बांग्लादेश की बैटिंग*
*इंग्लैंड ने टॉस जीतकर बांग्लादेश को पहले बैटिंग करने का न्यौता दिया। बांग्लादेश की शुरुआत अच्छी नहीं रही और 99 के स्कोर पर उसके चार खिलाड़ी पवेलियन लौट गए। इसके बाद महमदुल्लाह और मुस्फिकुर रहीम ने मिलकर पारी को बढ़ाया। महमदुल्लाह ने शानदार सेन्चुरी लगाते हुए 138 गेंदों में 103 रन की पारी खेली। इस दौरान उन्होंने सात चौके और दो छक्के लगाए। रहीम ने भी 77 गेंदों में आठ चौके और एक छक्का की मदद से 89 रन बनाए।*

*इमरुल के रूप में गिरा पहला विकेट*
*बांग्लादेश को पहला झटका पारी की चौथी गेंद पर इमरुल काइस के रूप में लगा। वे दो रन बनाकर एंडसन का शिकार बने। इसके बाद तामिम इकबाल (2) भी एंडरसन की गेंद पर जोई रूट को कैच थमा बैठे। सौम्या सरकार के रूप में बांग्लादेश को तीसरा झटका लगा। वे 40 रन बनाकर जोर्डन का शिकार बने। चौथा विकेट शाकिब अल हसन का गिरा। वे 2 रन बनाकर मोइन अली की गेंद पर रूट को कैच दे बैठे। सेन्चुरी बनाने वाले पहले खिलाड़ी बनने के बाद महमदुल्लाह 103 रन के निजी स्कोर पर रन आउट हो गए।*

*बांग्लादेश का स्कोरबोर्ड*
*खिलाड़ी*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

तामिम इकबाल
कै. रूट बो. एंडरसन
2
7
0
0

इमरुल काइस
कै. जोर्डन बो. एंडरसन
2
2
0
0

सौम्या सरकार
कै. बटलर बो. जोर्डन
40
52
5
1

महमदुल्लाह
रन आउट
103
138
7
2

शाकिब अल हसन
कै. रूट बो. अली
2
6
0
0

मुस्फिकुर रहीम
कै. जोर्डन बो. ब्रॉड
89
77
8
1

शब्बीर रहमान
कै. मोर्गन बो. जोर्डन
14
12
0
1

मशरफे मुर्तजा
नॉट आउट
6
4
1
0

अरफात सन्नी
नॉट आउट
3
3
0
0





*इंग्लैंड की बैटिंग*
*बांग्लादेश द्वारा मिले 276 रनों के टारगेट का पीछा करने उतरी इंग्लैंड टीम की शुरुआत अच्छी हुई। उनका पहला विकेट 43 के स्कोर पर मोइन अली के रूप में गिरा। मोइन 19 के निजी स्कोर पर रन आउट हुए। इसके बाद हेल्स और बेल ने दूसरे विकेट के लिए 54 रन की साझेदारी की। दूसरे विकेट के रूप में हेल्स को मुर्तजा ने आउट किया। इंग्लैंड को तीसरा झटका इयान बेल के रूप में लगा। उन्हें होसेन की बॉल पर रहीम ने कैच आउट किया। इसी स्कोर पर इंग्लिश टीम को एक और झटका कप्तान मोर्गन के रूप में लगा, जो बिना खाता खोले ही पवेलियन लौटे। 30वें ओवर में 1 रन के निजी स्कोर पर जेम्स टेलर भी आउट हो गए।*

*बटलर ने खेली तेज पारी*
*जब इंग्लैंड की हार सुनिश्चित दिखने लगी, तब जोस बटलर ने आतिशी पारी खेलते हुए मैच में टीम की वापसी कराई, लेकिन वे भी 52 गेंदों में 65 रन बनाकर आउट हो गए। इसके बाद क्रिस वोक्स एक तरफ से टिककर टीम को जीत दिलाने की कोशिश करते रहे, लेकिन साथी खिलाड़ियों ने उनका साथ नहीं दिया। वोक्स 42 रन बनाकर नॉट आउट रहे। जेम्स एंडरसन के रूप में इंग्लैंड का आखिरी विकेट गिरा। वे बिना खाता खोले आउट हो गए।*

*इंग्लैंड का स्कोरबोर्ड*
*खिलाड़ी*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

मोइन अली
रन आउट
19
21
3
0

इयान बेल
कै. रहीम बो. होसेन
63
82
7
0

एलेक्स हेल्स
कै. रहीम बो. मुर्तजा
27
34
4
0

जोई रूट
कै. रहीम बो. मुर्तजा
29
47
2
0

मोर्गन
कै. हसन बो. होसेन
0
3
0
0

जेम्स टेलर
कै. काइस बो. अहमद
1
4
0
0

जोस बटलर
कै. रहीम बो. अहमद
65
52
6
1

क्रिस वोक्स
नॉट आउट
42
40
3
0

जोर्डन
रन आउट
0
1
0
0

स्टुअर्ट ब्रॉड
बो. होसैन
9
6
0
1

जेम्स एंडरसन
बो. होसैन
0
2
0
0




*प्लेइंग इलेवन*
*बांग्लादेश*
*तामिम इकबाल, इमरुल काइस, सौम्या सरकार, महमदुल्लाह, शाकिब अल हसन, मुस्फिकुर रहीम, सब्बीर रहमान, मशरफे मुर्तजा, अरफात सन्नी, रुबेल होसेन, तास्किन अहमद।*

*इंग्लैंड*
*मोइन अली, इयान बेल, एलेक्स हेल्स, जोई रूट, इयोन मॉर्गन, जेम्स टेलर, जोस बटलर, क्रिस वोक्स, क्रिस जोर्डन, स्टुअर्ट ब्रोड, जेम्स एंडरसन।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मोहम्मद शमी (3 विकेट) की अगुवाई में बॉलर्स के बेस्ट प्रदर्शन से आयरलैंड को 259 रन पर समेटने के बाद शिखर धवन के 8वीं वनडे सेन्चुरी की बदौलत टीम इंडिया ने 8 विकेट से जीत दर्ज की। वर्ल्ड कप में यह भारत की लगातार 5वीं जीत है। इस जीत के साथी ही महेंद्र सिंह धोनी वर्ल्ड कप में सवार्धिक जीत दर्ज करने वाले भारतीय कप्तान बन गए हैं। उन्होंने कपिल देव की 12 जीत के रिकॉर्ड को पीछे छोड़ा। आयरलैंड ने पहले बैटिंग करते हुए 259 रन बनाए। जवाब में भारत ने 36.5 ओवर्स में 260 रन बनाकर जीत दर्ज की।



*> गांगुली को छोड़ा पीछे
भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम ने महेंद्र सिंह धोनी के नेतृत्व में आईसीसी विश्व कप में अब तक लगातार नौ मैच जीते हैं। धोनी ने सौरव गांगुली के लगातार आठ जीत के रिकॉर्ड को पीछे छोड़ा और वेस्ट इंडीज के क्लाइव लॉयड की बराबरी की। विश्व कप में सबसे अधिक लगातार जीत का रिकॉर्ड ऑस्ट्रेलिया के रिकी पोंटिंग के नाम है। पोंटिंग की कप्तानी में ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने 1999 से 2011 के बीच लगातार 24 मुकाबले जीते हैं। इस दौरान ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने तीन बार विश्व खिताब जीता है।

आयरलैंड की बैटिंग : शानदार शुरुआत, पहले विकेट लिए जोड़े 89 रन
विलियम पोर्टरफीर्ल्ड (67) और नील ओब्रायन (75) की हाफ सेन्चुरी की बदौलत आयरलैंड ने इंडिया को जीत के लिए 260 रनों का टारगेट दिया। भारतीय टीम के लिए मोहम्मद शमी ने तीन विकेट लिए। आर. अश्विन ने दो, जबकि उमेश यादव, मोहित शर्मा, रवींद्र जडेजा और सुरेश रैना ने एक-एक विकेट अपने नाम किए। इससे पहले टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी आयरलैंड की टीम ने जबरदस्त शुरुआत की। ओपनर बैट्समेन विलियम पोर्टरफील्ड और पॉल स्टार्लिंग ने पहले विकेट के लिए 14.6 ओवर्स में 89 रन की पार्टनरशिप की। आयरलैंड को पहला झटका स्टार्लिंग के रूप में लगा। उन्हें आर. अश्विन ने अजिंक्य रहाणे के हाथों कैच कराया। स्टार्लिंग ने 42 रन बनाने के लिए 41 बॉल का सामना किया। इस दौरान उन्होंने 4 चौके और दो छक्के लगाए। इसके बाद बैटिंग करने उतरे जोएसे को सुरेश रैना ने बोल्ड कर भारत को दूसरी सफलता दिला दी।

तीसरे और चौथे विकेट के लिए दो अर्धशतकीय साझेदारी
दूसरा विकेट जल्दी गिरने के बाद नील ओब्रायन (75) और कप्तान पोर्टरफील्ड ने तीसरे विकेट के लिए 53 रन जोड़े, जबकि चौथे विकेट के लिए नील और बलबिर्नी के बीच 61 रनों की पार्टनरशिप हुई। पोर्टरफील्ड को मोहित शर्मा ने उमेश यादव के हथों कैच कराया। उन्होंने 93 बॉल पर 5 चौके और एक छक्के की मदद से 67 रन बनाए। नील ओब्रायन लय में दिखाई दे रहे थे। जब तक वे क्रीज पर थे आयरलैंड 300 के पास पहुंचता दिख रहा था, लेकिन शमी की एक बॉल को उड़ाने के चक्कर में उमेश यादव के हाथों लपके गए। नील 75 बॉल पर 7 चौके और तीन छक्के की मदद से 75 रन बनाकर आउट हुए। इसके बाद कोई भी बैट्समैन टिककर नहीं खेल सका और आयरलैंड के विकेट निरंतर अंतराल पर गिरते रहे।

मोहम्मद शमी को 3 विकेट
पिछले मुकाबलों का फॉर्म बरकरार रखते हुए फास्ट बॉलर मोहम्मद शमी ने 9 ओवर्स में 41 रन देकर 3 विकेट लेकर आयरलैंड को समेटने में प्रमुख भूमिका निभाई। उनका साथ आर. अश्विन सहित अन्य पार्ट टाइम बॉलर्स ने भी बखूबी निभाया। आर. अश्विन ने दो विकेट चटकाए, जबकि उमेश यादव, मोहित शर्मा, रवींद्र जडेजा और सुरेश रैना ने एक-एक विकेट लिए।


आयरलैंड का स्कोर बोर्ड
बैट्समैन
आउट
रन
बॉल
4
6

विलियम पोर्टरफील्ड
कै. उमेश बो. मोहित
67
93
5
1

पॉल स्टार्लिंग
कै. रहाणे बो. अश्विन
42
41
4
2

एडमंड जोयसे
बो. रैना
2
9
0
0

नील ओब्रायन
कै. उमेश बो. शमी
75
75
7
3

एंडी बलबिर्नी
कै. शमी, बो. अश्विन
24
24
3
0

केविन ओब्रायन
कै. धोनी बो. शमी
1
2
0
0

गैरी विल्सन
कै. रहाणे बो. जडेजा
6
7
1
0

स्टुअर्ट थॉम्सन
रन आउट
2
2
0
0

जॉन मूनी
नॉट आउट
12
16
1
0

जॉर्ज डॉकरेल
कै. धोनी बो. उमेश
6
12
0
1

एलेक्स कुसक
कै. उमेश बो. शमी
11
13
1
0





भारतीय पारी : पहले विकेट के लिए 174 रनों की साझेदारी
रोहित शर्मा और शिखर धवन ने 23.2 ओवर्स में पहले विकेट के लिए 174 रनों की साझेदारी की। भारत को पहला झटका रोहित शर्मा रूप में लगा। उन्हें 64 रनों के निजी स्कोर पर थॉम्सन ने बोल्ड किया। रोहित ने आउट होने से पहले 66 बॉल का सामना करते हुए 3-3 चौके और छक्के लगाए। इसके बाद शिखर धवन वनडे करियर की 8वीं सेन्चुरी लगाकर आउट हुए। थॉम्सन की बॉल पर कप्तान पोर्टरफील्ड के हाथों लपके जाने से पहले उन्होंने 85 बॉल में 11 चौके और 5 छक्के लगाए।

रहाणे-विराट ने दिला दी जीत
पहले विकेट के लिए 174 रनों की साझेदारी होने के बाद अन्य भारतीय बैट्समैन के लिए कुछ अधिक करने के लिए नहीं बचा था। अजिंक्य रहाणे और विराट कोहली ने रोहित व शिखर की तरह ही रन गति को बनाए रखा और 36.5 ओवर्स में जीत दिला दी। विराट कोहली ने 42 बॉल खेलते हुए 4 चौके और 1 छक्का लगाते हुए 44 रन बनाए, जबकि अजिंक्य रहाणे ने 28 बॉल में 6 चौके की मदद से 33 रनों की पारी खेली। भारतीय पारी के दोनों विकेट स्टुअर्ट थॉम्सन के खाते में गए।

टीम इंडिया का स्कोर बोर्ड
बैट्समैन
आउट
रन
बॉल
4
6

रोहित शर्मा
बो. थॉम्सन
64
66
3
3

शिखर धवन
कै. पोर्टरफील्ड बो. थॉम्सन
100
85
11
5

विराट कोहली
नॉट आउट
44
42
4
1


अजिंक्य रहाणे
नॉट आउट
33
28
6
0












*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*हैमिल्टन. वर्ल्ड कप के 34वें मुकाबले में टीम इंडिया ने आयरलैंड को आठ विकेट से हराकर लगातार 5वीं जीत दर्ज की। ओपनर शिखर धवन इस मैच के हीरो रहे। उन्होंने 85 गेंदों में 11 चौके और 5 छक्कों की मदद से 100 रनों की पारी खेली। शतकीय पारी के लिए उन्हें 'मैन ऑफ द मैच' चुना गया। जब उनसे इस पारी के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने इसका श्रेय कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनीको दिया। धवन ने कहा कि धोनी की वजह से ही वे फॉर्म में लौट सके हैं। * धवन ने कहा, 'धोनी ने मुझ पर विश्वास बनाए रखा। वे बहुत अच्छे कप्तान हैं और हमेशा भरोसा रखने वाली बातें करते हैं। ऑस्ट्रेलिया में करीब दो महीने बिताने के कारण मैं और अन्य खिलाड़ी यहां के माहौल में ढल चुके हैं। यहां की परिस्थितयों को समझ चुके हैं।' आयरलैंड के खिलाफ खेली गई पारी के बारे में धवन ने कहा, 'मैंने काफी एंज्वॉय किया। गेंद आसानी से मेरे बैट पर आ रही थी। मैंने जहां चाहा, वहीं शॉट खेला। मैं बॉलर्स के माइंड को आसानी से पढ़ सकता हूं।' धवन से जब इस पारी के लिए मार्किंग के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने कहा, 'मैं हमेशा खुद को 10 में से 10 अंक ही देता हूं। उससे कम मुझे मंजूर नहीं।'

*टीम गेम, इसलिए टीम की जीत : धोनी*
*कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी ने लगातार पांचवीं जीत का श्रेय पूरी टीम को दिया। मैच खत्म होने के बाद धोनी ने कहा, 'इस वर्ल्ड कप में हमें जो भी जीत मिल रही है, वह एक यूनिट की तरह खेलने का ही नतीजा है।' जब उनसे लगातार पांच मैचों में विरोधियों को ऑल आउट करने के रिकॉर्ड के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा, 'किसी ने मुझे इस बारे में बताया था। इस रिकॉर्ड पर काफी अच्छा महसूस कर रहा हूं। इस रिकॉर्ड का साफ मतलब है कि हमारे गेंदबाज काफी अच्छा काम कर रहे हैं। सिर्फ तीन तेज गेंदबाज ही नहीं, हमारे स्पिनर्स भी अच्छी भूमिका निभा रहे हैं। यहां तक कि जब हमने अपने पार्ट टाइमर को भी यूज किया तो उन्होंने भी हमें सफलता दिलाई।'*

*शिखर की तारीफ की*
*शिखर धवन और रोहित शर्मा की बैटिंग की तारीफ करते हुए धोनी ने कहा, 'मेरे हिसाब से दोनों ने काफी अच्छी बैटिंग की। पिच बैटिंग के लिए बहुत आसान नहीं थी, क्योंकि गेंद रुक-रुककर आ रही थी। ऐसे में दोनों बैट्समैन ने सूझबूझ के साथ काफी आराम से बैटिंग की।' धवन की बैटिंग की तरीफ करते हुए धोनी ने कहा, 'उन्हें रन बनाते हुए देखना अच्छा लगा। उन्होंने अच्छे शॉट्स लगाए।'*

*विरोधी भी अश्विन के कायल हुए*

*आयरलैंड के कप्तान विलियम पोर्टरफील्ड ने कहा, 'इस मैच से बहुत कुछ सीखने को मिला। हम 15-20 रन और बनाने की क्षमता रखते थे, लेकिन हम उसमें कामयाब नहीं हो पाए। इसका मुझे अफसोस है, लेकिन जिस तरह से भारतीय बैट्समैन ने बैटिंग की, उनके सामने ये स्कोर भी कम हो जाते। अश्विन ने काफी अच्छी बॉलिंग की। उन्होंने पेस का अच्छा मिश्रण किया।' पोर्टरफील्ड ने इस मैच में 67 रनों की पारी खेली। इस दौरान उन्होंने पांच चौके और एक छक्का लगाया।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*होबर्ट. वर्ल्ड कप 2015 के 35वें मुकाबले में श्रीलंका द्वारा दिए गए 364 रनों के टारगेट का पीछा करते हुए स्कॉटलैंड की पूरी टीम 215 रन ही बना सकी। श्रीलंका टीम ये मैच 148 रन से जीतकर क्वार्टर फाइनल में पहुंच गई है। श्रीलंका के लिए टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने का फैसला बिल्कुल सही साबित हुआ। तिलकरत्ने दिलशान (104) और कुमार संगकारा (124) के शतकों की मदद से टीम ने 9 विकेट के नुकसान पर 363 रन बनाए। स्कॉटलैंड की ओर से प्रेस्टन मोमसेन (60) और कोलमैन (70) ने हाफ सेन्चुरी बनाई। श्रीलंका के लिए कुलासेकारा और चमीरा ने सबसे ज्यादा तीन-तीन विकेट लिए।  * टॉस जीतकर बैटिंग करने उतरी श्रीलंका की टीम को पहला झटका 6वें ओवर में लाहिरु थिरिमाने के रूप में लगा। वो 4 रन के निजी स्कोर पर इवांस का शिकार बने। इसके बाद टॉप फॉर्म में चल रहे दिलशान और संगकारा ने शानदार बैटिंग करते हुए दूसरे विकेट के लिए 195 रन जोड़े। दोनों ने तेज बैटिंग करते हुए सेन्चुरी बनाई। कुमार संगकारा वनडे में लगातार चार सेन्चुरी लगाने वाले पहले बल्लेबाज बने। श्रीलंका का दूसरा विकेट 216 के स्कोर पर तिलकरत्ने दिलशान के रूप में गिरा। 104 के स्कोर पर उन्हें डावे ने मैक्लियोड के हाथों कैच आउट करवाया। इसके कुछ ओवर बाद ही जयवर्धने 2 रन के निजी स्कोर पर आउट हो गए। श्रीलंका को चौथा झटका भी डावे ने ही दिया। उन्होंने कुमार संगकारा का विकेट झटका। इसके बाद तेजी से रन बनाने के चक्कर में कुसल परेरा भी टेलर का शिकार बने। उन्होंने 13 बॉल्स पर 24 रन बनाए।
*मैथ्यूज की तूफानी पारी*
*बेहतरीन शुरुआत के बाद श्रीलंका के कप्तान एंजेलो मैथ्यूज ने भी तूफानी पारी खेली। मैथ्यूज ने मात्र 21 बॉल में हाफ सेन्चुरी पूरी की। हालांकि, अगली ही बॉल पर वो आउट भी हो गए। ये श्रीलंका का छठा विकेट था। इसके बाद परेरा, प्रसन्ना और मलिंगा भी कुछ खास नहीं कर सके और श्रीलंका ने जल्दी-जल्दी तीन विकेट खो दिए। कुलासेकारा (18) और चमीरा (12) ने श्रीलंका का स्कोर 350 के पार पहुंचाया।*

*श्रीलंका का स्कोरबोर्ड*

*खिलाड़ी*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

थिरिमाने
कै. मोमसेन बो. इवांस
4
21
0
0

दिलशान
कै. मैक्लियोड बो. जॉन डावे
104
99
10
1

संगकारा
कै. क्रॉस बो. जॉन डावे
124
95
13
4

जयवर्धने
कै. मैक्लियोड बो. जॉन डावे
2
6
0
0

मैथ्यूज
कै. कोलमैन बो. माचेन
51
21
1
6

कुसल परेरा
कै. मैक्लियोड बो. टेलर
24
13
2
2

थिसारा परेरा
कै. कोलमैन बो. बेरिंगटन
7
11
0
0

प्रसन्ना
कै. कोलमैन बो. इवांस
3
5
0
0

कुलासेकारा
नॉट आउट
18
17
1
1

मलिंगा
कै. माइकल लीस्क बो. बेरिंगटन
1
3
0
0

दुश्मांथा चमीरा
नॉट आउट
12
9
1
0





*स्कॉटलैंड की बैटिंग*

*364 रन के लक्ष्य का पीछा करने उतरी स्कॉटलैंड की टीम की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही। मैच की दूसरी ही बॉल पर उसका पहला विकेट गिर गया था। काइल कोएत्जर को मलिंगा ने अपनी ही बॉल पर कैच आउट किया। मैक्लियोड और माचन ने पारी को संभालते हुए स्कोर आगे बढ़ाया। स्कॉटलैंड का दूसरा विकेट मैक्लियोड के रूप में 8वें ओवर में गिरा। उन्होंने 11 रन बनाए। टीम को तीसरा झटका दिलशान ने दिया। उन्होंने माचन को 19 के निजी स्कोर पर पगबाधा आउट किया। इसके बाद मोमसेन और कोलमैन ने टीम को संभालते हुए चौथे विकेट के लिए 118 रन जोड़े। मोमसेन 60 रन बनाकर आउट हुए और इस तरह चौथा विकेट गिरा।*

*कोलमैन ने बनाई हाफ सेन्चुरी*
*श्रीलंकाई गेंदबाजों के सामने मोमसेन और कोलमैन काफी देर तक संघर्ष करते रहे, लेकिन मोमसेन के आउट होने के बाद 27 रन बनाकर कोलमैन भी आउट हो गए। इसके बाद रिची बेरिंगटन ने कुछ देर संघर्ष किया, लेकिन वो भी 29 रन बनाकर चमीरा का शिकार बने। स्कॉटलैंड के अंतिम पांच बल्लेबाजों ने कुल 17 रन जोड़े। आखिरी पांच ओवर्स में स्कॉटलैंड की टीम ने 4 विकेट खोकर 22 रन बनाए।*

*स्कॉटलैंड का स्कोरबोर्ड*

*खिलाड़ी*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

काइल कोएत्जर
कै. एंड बो. मलिंगा
0
2
0
0

मैक्लियोड
बो. कुलासेकारा
11
21
0
0

मैट माचन
lbw बो. दिलशान
19
31
1
0

प्रेस्टन मोमसेन
कै. थिरिमाने बो. थिसारा परेरा
60
75
7
0

कोलमैन
कै. परेरा बो. कुलासेकारा
70
74
7
0

रिची बेरिंगटन
कै. कुलासेकारा बो. चमीरा
29
22
2
2

माइकल लीस्क
कै. संगकारा बो. कुलासेकारा
2
7
0
0

मैथ्यू क्रॉस
कै. संगकारा बो. चमीरा
7
10
0
0

रॉब टेलर
कै. परेरा बो. मलिंगा
3
6
0
0

डावे
कै. थिरिमाने बो. चमीरा
4
7
0
0

इवांस
नॉट आउट
1
5
0
0

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

* वर्ल्ड कप के 37वें मुकाबले में न्यूजीलैंड ने बांग्लादेश को तीन विकेट से हरा दिया। इस जीत के साथ ही न्यूजीलैंड ने वर्ल्ड कप के ग्रुप मुकाबलों में अपने सभी 6 मैच जीत लिए। बांग्लादेश द्वारा दिए गए 289 रन के टारगेट को न्यूजीलैंड ने 48.5 ओवरों में 7 विकेट के नुकसान पर हासिल कर लिया। ग्रुप ए में न्यूजीलैंड टॉप पर है, जबकि बांग्लादेश नंबर 4 पर है। इस लिहाज से क्वार्टर फाइनल में अब भारत और बांग्लादेश का मुकाबला 19 मार्च को खेला जाना तय है।
महमुदुल्लाह (127) और सौम्य सरकार (51) की बेजोड़ बैटिंग की बदौलत बांग्लादेश ने सह मेजबान न्यूजीलैंड को जीत के लिए 289 रनों का टारगेट दिया। टॉस हारकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी बांग्लादेश को शुरुआती झटके लगे। उसके बाद सौम्य सरकार और महमुदुल्लाह ने शानादार पारी खेलकर 288 रनों तक पहुंचाया। न्यूजीलैंड के लिए ट्रेंट बोल्ट और कोरी एंडरसन ने दो-दो विकेट लिए, जबकि डेनियल विटोरी और इलियट ने एक-एक विकेट चटकाए।

खराब शुरुआत, तमीम-इमरुल हुए सस्ते में आउट
बांग्लादेश की शुरुआत हालांकि अच्छी नहीं रही थी। उसने 27 रन के कुल योग पर अपने दोनों सलामी बल्लेबाजों-इमरुल कायेस (2) और तमीम इकबाल (12) के विकेट गंवा दिए थे लेकिन इसके बाद सौम्य और महमुदुल्लाह ने तीसरे विकेट के लिए 90 रन जोड़े। सौम्य का विकेट 117 रन के कुल योग पर गिरा। उन्होनें 58 गेंदों पर सात चौके लगाए। सौम्य की विदाई के बाद महमुदुल्लाह ने शाकिब अल हसन (23) के साथ चौथे विकेट के लिए 34 और फिर मुशफिकुर रहीम (15) के साथ पांचवें विकेट के लिए 31 रन जोड़े।

शब्बीर की तूफानी पारी
रहीम का विकेट 182 रनों के कुल योग पर गिरा। इसके बाद महमुदुल्लाह ने शब्बीर के साथ 78 रनों की साझेदारी की। शब्बीर (40) ने 23 गेदों पर पांच चौके और दो छक्के लगाए। इसी साझेदारी के दौरान महमुदुल्लाह ने अपना शतक पूरा किया। यह वर्ल्ड कप में उनका दूसरा शतक है। यह मुकाम हासिल करने वाले वह बांग्लादेश के एकमात्र बल्लेबाज हैं। महमुदुल्लाह ने इससे पहले इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ शतक लगाया था।

लगाए 12 चौके और तीन छक्के
महमुदुल्लाह ने शब्बीर की विदाई के बाद भी अपना सफर जारी रखा और नासिर हुसैन (11) के साथ 27 रनों की साझेदारी की। महमुदुल्लाह 123 गेंदों का सामना कर 12 चौके और तीन छक्के लगाकर नाबाद लौटे। न्यूजीलैंड की ओर से ग्रांट इलियट, कोरी एंडरसन और ट्रेंट बाउल्ट ने दो-दो विकेट लिए।


बांग्लादेश का स्कोर बोर्ड
बैट्समैन
आउट
रन
बॉल
4
6

तमीम इकबाल
कै. एंडरसन बो. बोल्ट
13
27
2
0

इमरुल
बो. बोल्ट
2
19
0
0

सौम्य सरकार
कै. कोरी बो. विटोरी
51
58
7
0

महमुदुल्लाह
नॉट आउट
128
123
12
3

शाकिब उल हसन
कै. रोंची बो. कोरी
23
18
3
0

रहीम
कै. रोंची बो. कोरी
15
25
2
0

रहमान
कै. मैक्कुलम बो. इलियट
40
23
5
2

नासिर
कै. टेलर बो. इलियट
11
7
0
1

रुबेल हुसैन
नॉट आउट
0
0
0
0




वेटोर और साउदी रहे नॉट आउट
बांग्लादेश ने न्यूजीलैंड के सामने 289 रनों का लक्ष्य रखा था, जिसका पीछा करते हुए कीवी टीम ने 48.5 ओवरों में सात विकेट गंवाकर जीत हासिल कर ली। मैन ऑफ द मैच चुने गए गुप्टिल ने 100 गेंदों का सामना कर 11 चौके और दो छक्के लगाए। उनके अलावा रॉस टेलर ने 56, ग्रांट इलियट ने 39, कोरी एंडरसन ने 39 और डेनियल विटोरी ने नाबाद 16 और टिम साउदी ने नाबाद 12 रन बनाए। कीवी टीम ने एक समय 33 रनों पर कप्तान ब्रेंडन मैक्लम (8) और केन विलियमसन (1) के अहम विकेट गंवा दिए थे। इसके बाद हालांकि गुप्टिल और टेलर ने तीसरे विकेट के लिए 131 रनों की साझेदारी की। गुप्टिल का विकेट 164 रनों के कुल योग पर गिरा। गुप्टिल के आउट होने के बाद टेलर ने इलियट के साथ 46 रन जोड़े। इलियट 34 गेंदों पर पांच चौके और एक छक्का लगाने के बाद 210 के कुल योग पर आउट हुए। नौ रन बाद ही टेलर भी पवेलियन लौट गए। टेलर ने 97 गेंदों का सामना कर पांच चौके लगाए।

रोमांचक मैच का चौके से अंत
उनका स्थान लेने आए ल्यूक रोंची और एंडरसन के बीच 28 रनों की अहम साझेदारी हुई। रोंची 247 रन के कुल योग पर आउट हुए। इसके बाद एंडरसन ने अपनी टीम को जीत तक ले जाने की जिम्मेदारी ली। उन्होंने कुछ शानदार शॉट्स लगाए। एंडरसन हालांकि 269 के कुल योग पर नासिर हुसैन की गेंद पर छक्का लगाने के प्रयास में बोल्ड हो गए। एंडरसन ने 26 गेंदों पर तीन चौके और तीन छक्के लगाए। विकेट पर विटोरी थे। उनका साथ देने साउदी आए। दोनों पर टीम को जीत दिलाने का दबाव था, लेकिन इन दोनों ने इस दबाव को झेलते हुए 9 गेंदों पर 21 रन ठोककर अपनी टीम को जीत दिला दी। टिम साउदी ने विजयी चौका लगाया। विटोरी ने 10 गेंदों पर एक चौका और एक छक्का लगाया, जबकि साउदी ने छह गेंदों पर एक चौके और एक छक्का जड़ा।


न्यूजीलैंड का स्कोर बोर्ड
बैट्समैन
आउट
रन
बॉल
4
6

मार्टिन गुप्टिल
कै. हुसैन बो. हसन
105
100
11
2

ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम
कै. सरकार बो. हसन
8
8
1
0

केन विलियम्सन
कै. तमीम बो. हसन
1
2
0
0

रोस टेलर
LBW बो. नासिर
56
97
5
0

ग्रांट इलियट
कै. अहमद बो. हुसैन
39
34
5
1

कोरी एंडरसन
बो. नासिर हुसैन
39
26
3
3

ल्यूक रोंची
कै. नासिर बो. शाकिब
9
10
2
0

डेनियल विटोरी
नॉट आउट
16
10
1
1

टिम साउदी
नॉट आउट
12
6
1
1






*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*POOL A*TEAMS
MAT
WON
LOST
TIED
N/R
PTS
NET RR
FOR
AGAINST


New Zealand
6
6
0
0
0
12
+2.564
1232/195.2
1123/300.0
>

Sri Lanka
6
4
2
0
0
8
+0.371
1788/295.4
1703/300.0
>

Australia
5
3
1
0
1
7
+1.597
1286/200.0
837/173.1
>

Bangladesh
6
3
2
0
1
7
+0.136
1392/248.1
1362/248.5
>

England
6
2
4
0
0
4
-0.753
1327/268.1
1338/234.4
>

Afghanistan
6
1
5
0
0
2
-1.853
1033/274.3
1419/252.4
>

Scotland
5
0
5
0
0
0
-1.769
1069/250.0
1345/222.3

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*POOL B*TEAMS
MAT
WON
LOST
TIED
N/R
PTS
NET RR
FOR
AGAINST


India
5
5
0
0
0
10
+2.157
1156/194.5
944/250.0
>

South Africa
6
4
2
0
0
8
+1.707
1878/297.0
1371/297.0
>

Pakistan
5
3
2
0
0
6
-0.194
1189/247.0
1237/247.0
>

Ireland
5
3
2
0
0
6
-1.014
1386/245.1
1579/236.5
>

West Indies
5
2
3
0
0
4
-0.511
1309/248.0
1349/233.0
>

Zimbabwe
5
1
4
0
0
2
-0.595
1393/246.0
1552/248.0
>

United Arab Emirates
5
0
5
0
0
0
-1.961
1070/250.0
1349/216.1

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वर्ल्ड कप के अपने आखिरी लीग मुकाबले में शनिवार को भारत ने जिम्बाब्वे को छह विकेट से हरा दिया। टूर्नामेंट मेंटीम इंडिया की यह लगातार छठी जीत है। 8 गेंद शेष रहते टीम इंडिया ने यह जीत जरूर दर्ज कर ली, लेकिन इस रोमांचक मुकाबले में जिम्बाब्वे की टीम भारत को चार सबक दे गई।*1. किसी भी टीम को हल्के में ना लो
टॉस के वक्त ही ऐसा लगा कि टीम इंडिया अपने सामने जिम्बाब्वे को हल्के में ले रही है। कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी ने टॉस जीतकर पहले फील्डिंग करने का फैसला किया। यह फैसला हैरान करने वाला था। जानकार मानते हैं कि ऑकलैंड की पिच पर पहले बैटिंग करना ज्यादा फायदेमंद होता। ऑकलैंड में दूसरी पारी में पिच स्लो जो जाती है और गेंद रुक-रुककर आती है। ऐसे में पहले बल्लेबाजी करना ही फायदेमंद रहता है। हालांकि, धोनी ने कहा कि वे चाहते हैं कि टीम इंडिया चेज करना सीखे। हो सकता है कि धोनी ने यह फैसला इसलिए लिया हो, क्योंकि टीम को इस मैच में जीत या हार से कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ना था, लेकिन अब वह यह समझ गए होंगे कि किसी भी मुकाबले को हल्के में नहीं लेना चाहिए। जिम्बाब्वे के बैट्समैन ने भी फॉर्म में चल रहे भारतीय तेज गेंदबाजों के सामने अच्छा खेल दिखाया। वहीं, दूसरी पारी में भारतीय बैट्समैन को दिक्कत का सामना करना पड़ा।

2. वर्ल्ड कप जीतना है तो मुश्किल कैच भी लेने होंगे 
जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ मुकाबले में भारतीय टीम की फील्डिंग ढीली रही। टीम इंडिया ने इस मुकाबले में दो कैच टपकाए। पहला कैच विकेट के पीछे कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनीसे छूटा। 14वें ओवर में मोहित शर्मा की गेंद पर उन्होंने सीन विलियम्स का कैच टपकाया। विलियम्स उस वक्त सिर्फ दो रन ही बना पाए थे। जीवनदान का फायदा उठाते हुए उन्होंने हाफ सेन्चुरी लगाई। दूसरा कैच 17वें ओवर में मोहम्मद शमी ने ब्रेंडन टेलर का छोड़ा। जडेजा के उस ओवर में टेलर ने लॉन्ग ऑन की तरफ शॉट खेला था, जिसके बाद मोहम्मद शमी ने अपनी बाईं ओर भागते हुए कैच लेने की कोशिश की। इस जीवनदान का फायदा उठाते हुए टेलर ने शानदार सेन्चुरी लगाई। कैच जरूर थोड़ा मुश्किल था, लेकिन वर्ल्ड कप जीतने के लिए ऐसे कैचेज लेने ही होंगे, क्योंकि अब आगे जिम्बाब्वे के मुकाबले ज्यादा मजबूत टीमों से ही सामना होना है।

3. ओपनिंग पार्टनरशिप है जरूरी
टीम इंडिया को आगे के मुकाबलों में और कड़ी टक्कर मिलनी है। ऐसे में उसकी ओपनिंग जोड़ी का चलना जरूरी है, क्योंकि शुरुआत अच्छी मिलने से शेष खिलाड़ियों पर से दबाव हट जाता है और वे फ्री होकर खेलते हैं। जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ ओपनिंग पार्टनरशिप सिर्फ 21 रनों की हुई। रोहित शर्मा 16 रन बनाकर आउट हो गए। वहीं, उनके जोड़ीदार शिखर धवन भी 4 रन बनाकर आउट हो गए। इसका असर यह हुआ कि विराट कोहली (38 रन) और अजिंक्य रहाणे (19 रन) पर जरूरत से अधिक दबाव बढ़ गया और वे जल्दी आउट हो गए। एक समय टीम इंडिया के 4 विकेट सिर्फ 92 रन पर ही गिर गए थे। ऐसी परिस्थितियों से बचने के लिए टीम की शुरुआत अच्छी होनी जरूरी है।

4. मिडिल ओवर्स में रन गति का रखना होगा ध्यान
धोनी और रैना ने भारत की पारी संभाली और ओपनिंग व मिड्ल ऑर्डर ध्*वस्*त हो जाने के बावजूद भारत अंतिम 10 ओवरों में 91 रन बनाकर यह मैच जीत गया। लेकिन हर बार ऐसा नहीं हो सकता। मिडिल ओवर्स में टीम इंडिया ने लगभग 4 की औसत से रन बनाए। आगे के मुकाबलों में अगर तुलनात्मक मजबूत टीम मिल जाए तो परिस्थितियां विपरीत हो सकती हैं। क्वार्टर फाइनल में अगर हम बांग्लादेश से जीतकर सेमी फाइनल में पहुंच भी जाएं तो ऐसे मौकों पर टीम मुश्किल में आ सकती है, क्योंकि इस मुकाबले में हमारे सामने जिम्बाब्वे थी और अंतिम 10 ओवरों में धोनी और रैना का प्रहार नहीं झेल सकी। जैसे ही धोनी और रैना ने रन बरसाने शुरू किए, जिम्बाब्वे के बॉलर्स दबाव में आ गए और मैच बचा नहीं पाए, लेकिन वहीं, न्यूजीलैंड या ऑस्ट्रेलिया सामने हो तो परिस्थिति बदल सकती है। इसलिए इन परिस्थितियों से बचने के लिए यह जरूरी है कि मिडिल ओवर्स में रन गति को बनी रहे।

*

----------


## satya_anveshi

यह विश्लेषण पढ़कर कल सुबह पेपर नहीं पढ़ना पड़ेगा। :D

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> यह विश्लेषण पढ़कर कल सुबह पेपर नहीं पढ़ना पड़ेगा। :D



कप्तान जेसन होल्डर की अगुवाई में गेंदबाजों के शानदार प्रदर्शन से वेस्ट इंडीज ने पूल बी के अपने आखिरी लीग मैच में यूएई को 117 गेंद शेष रहते हुए छह विकेट से हरा दिया।  नेपियर। क्रिकेट विश्व कप के अपने आखिरी लीग मुकाबले में वेस्टइंडीज ने तेज गेंदबाजों के लाजवाब प्रदर्शन के बाद जॉनसन चार्ल्स (55) और जोनाथन कार्टर (नाबाद 50 रन) की शानदार पारियों की बदौलत यूएई को छह विकेट से मात दे दी। यूएई से मिले 176 रनों के लक्ष्य को कैरेबियाई टीम ने चार विकेट गंवाकर 30.3 ओवर में आसानी से हासिल कर लिया।इससे पहले कैरेबियाई टीम ने टॉस जीतकर पहले गेंदबाजी का फैसला किया। उसका यह फैसला सही साबित हुआ और कैरेबियाई गेंदबाजाें ने यूएई की पूरी टीम को 47.4 ओवर में 175 पर ऑल आउट कर दिया। इस जीत के साथ ही वेस्टइंडीज ने विश्व कप के क्वार्टर फाइनल में पहुंचने का रास्ता साफ हो गया है। वह अंक तालिका में चौथे स्थान पर पहुंच गई है।176 रन के लक्ष्य का पीछा करने उतरी वेस्टइंडीज की शुरुआत अच्छी नहीं रही और 33 रन के स्कोर पर ड्वेन स्मिथ (15) को गुरुगे ने विकेटकीपर पाटील के हाथों कैच कराया। स्कोर 50 के पार लगा ही था कि मार्लोन सैम्युअल्स (9) भी गुरुगे के शिकार हो गए। इसके बाद जॉनसन चार्ल्स और जोनाथन कार्टर ने तीसरे विकेट के लिए 106 रन की साझेदारी करके वेस्टइंडीज को जीत की राह पर पहुंचाया।
इस बीच चार्ल्स ने अपना अर्धशतक पूरा किया। उन्होंने 40 गेंदों में 9 चौके और दो छक्कों की मदद से 55 रन बनाए। चार्ल्स को अमजद ने कराते के हाथों कैच कराया। आंद्रे रसेल (7) कुछ खास नहीं कर सके और अमजद की गेंद पर उन्हें ही कैच थमाकर पवेलियन पहुंच गए।
इसके बाद जोनाथन कार्टर ने अपना अर्धशतक पूरा किया। उन्होंने अपनी नाबाद पारी में 58 गेंदों का सामना करते हुए पांच चौकों की मदद से 50 रन बनाए। यह कार्टर के अंतरराष्ट्रीय करियर का यह पहला अर्धशतक है। दिनेश रामदीन ने विजयी चौका जमाया। वे 32 रन बनाकर नाबाद रहे। यूएई की ओर से अमजद जावेद और मंजुला गुरुगे ने दो-दो विकेट लिए।
इससे पहले टॉस हारकर बल्लेबाजी करने उतरी यूएई की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही और यूएई ने 46 रन पर 6 विकेट खो दिए थे। टीम ने अपना पहला विकेट चौथे ओवर में वेस्टइंडीज के कप्तान जेसन होल्डर की गेंद पर गंवा दिया। होल्डर ने आंद्री बेरेंगर (7) को विकेटकीपर दिनेश रामदीन के हाथों कैच कराया।
इसके बाद छठें ओवर में होल्डर ने कृष्णचंद्रन कराते को खाता भी नहीं खोलने दिया और स्मिथ के हाथों कैच कराकर यूएई को दूसरा झटका दिया। दो गेंद बाद ही होल्डर ने अमजद अली (5) को क्लीन बोल्ड करके मैदान में खलबली मचा दी।
जेरोम टेलर ने अपने कप्तान का साथ निभाते हुए खुर्रम खान (5) और टूर्नामेंट में यूएई की ओर से सबसे ज्यादा रन बनाने वाले शाएमन अनवर (2) को क्लीन बोल्ड किया। होल्डर ने 14वें ओवर की पांचवी गेंद पर पिछले मैच में अर्धशतक जमाने वाले पाटील (6) को क्लीन बोल्ड किया।
छह विकेट गिरने के बाद अमजद जावेद (56 रन) और नासिर अजीज (60 रन) ने 107 रन की साझेदारी कर टीम को संभाला। अहमद जावेद अर्धशतक लगाने के बाद रसेल की गेंद पर बोल्ड आउट हो गए। मोहम्मद नवीद भी महज 14 रन बनाकर रसेल का शिकार हुए। नासिर अजीज को सैम्युअल्स की गेंद पर होल्डर ने कैच आउट किया। मोहम्मद तौकीर दो रन बनाकर टेलर की गेंद पर बोल्ड हुए। जेसन होल्डर ने चार, तो जेरोम टेलर ने तीन और आंद्रे रसेल ने दो विकेट चटकाए।
*टीमें - 
यूएई -* अमजद अली, आंद्री बेरेंगर, कृष्णाचंद्रन कराते, खुर्रम खान, शाएमन अनवर, स्विपनिल पाटील, अमजद जावेद, मोहम्मद नावीद, मोहम्मद तौकीर, मंजूला गुरुगे और नासिर अजीज।
*वेस्टइंडीज -* ड्वेन स्मिथ, जॉनसन चार्ल्स, मार्लोन सैम्युअल्स, जॉनाथन कार्टर, दिनेश रामदीन, लेंडल सिमंस, डैरेन सैमी, आंद्रे रसेल, जेसन होल्डर, केमार रोच और जेरोम टेलर।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पाकिस्तान ने अनुशासित बॉलिंग और विकेटकीपर बल्लेबाज सरफराज अहमद के वनडे करियर के पहले शतक की मदद से ‘जाइंट किलर’ आयरलैंड को सात विकेट से हराकर वर्ल्ड कप के क्वार्टर फाइनल में स्थान पक्का कर लिया। इस जीत से उसने आयरिश टीम से 2007 में मिली कड़वी हार का बदला भी चुकता कर दिया। आयरलैंड के कप्तान विलियम पोर्टरफील्ड ने टॉस जीतकर पहले बल्लेबाजी का फैसला किया और फिर 107 रन की कप्तानी पारी खेली जो वनडे में उनका 7वां शतक है। लेकिन जवाब में उतरी पाकिस्तान टीम को आयरलैंड के बॉलर रोक नहीं सके और पाकिस्तान ने 23 बॉल शेष रहते 241 रन बनाकर जीत दर्ज की। 238 रनों के टारगेट का पीछा करने उतरी पाकिस्तान टीम को पहला झटका अहमद शहजाद के रूप में लगा। उन्हें 63 रनों के निजी स्कोर पर थॉम्सन ने जोयसे के हाथों लपकवाया। शहजाद ने ने 71 बॉल पर सात चौके लगाए। शहजाद और सरफराज अहमद के बीच पहले विकेट के लिए 22.4 ओवर्स में 120 रनों की साझेदारी हुई। उसके बाद हैरिस सोहैल 3 रन बनाकर रन आउट हुए।
*124 बॉल पर बनाए 101 रन
सरफराज ने लगातार दूसरे मैच में टीम में अपने चयन को सही साबित किया और 124 गेंदों पर नाबाद 101 रन बनाए, जिसमें छह चौके शामिल हैं। बाद में उन्होंने कप्तान मिसबाह उल हक (39) के साथ तीसरे विकेट के लिए 82 रन जोड़े। पाकिस्तान ने 46.1 ओवर में तीन विकेट पर 241 रन बनाकर आयरलैंड को वर्ल्ड कप से बाहर का रास्ता दिखाया। आयरलैंड ने आठ साल पहले पाकिस्तान को वर्ल्ड कप के पहले दौर से बाहर कर दिया था और वेस्टइंडीज की पूल बी में एक अन्य मैच में यूएई पर बड़ी जीत से यह मैच नॉकआउट जैसा बन गया था।*

*20 मार्च को ऑस्ट्रेलिया से मुकाबला
पाकिस्तान ने हालांकि खेल के हर विभाग में बेहतर प्रदर्शन करके छह मैचों में आठ अंक लेकर अंतिम आठ में जगह बनाई जहां उसका मुकाबला 20 मार्च को एडिलेड ओवल में ही ऑस्ट्रेलिया से होगा। आयरलैंड के भी वेस्ट इंडीज के समान छह अंक रहे, लेकिन रन गति में वह पिछड़ गया।*


*पाकिस्तान का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

अहमद शहजाद
कै. जोयसे बो. थॉम्सन
63
71
7
0

सरफराज अहमद
नॉट आउट
101
124
6
0

हैरिस सोहैल
रन आउट
3
7
0
0

मिसबाह उल हक
हिट विकेट
39
46
3
2

उमर अकमल
नॉट आउट
20
29
4
0




*131 बॉल में लगाई सेन्चुरी
पहले आयरलैंड ने कप्तान पोर्टरफील्ड (107) की शानदार सेन्चुरी की बदौलत पाकिस्तान को 238 रनों का टारगेट दिया। पाकिस्तान के लिए वहाब रियाज ने घातक बॉलिंग करते हुए तीन विकेट चटकाए, जबकि सोहैल खान और राहत अली ने दो-दो विकेट अपने नाम किए। एहसान आदिल और हैरिस सोहैल ने एक-एक विकेट लिए। पोर्टरफील्ड ने 131 गेंदों का सामना कर 11 चौके और एक छक्का लगाया। इस विश्व कप में किसी सम्बद्ध टीम के कप्तान का यह पहला शतक है। पोर्टरफील्ड के अलावा गैरी विल्सन ने 29 रन बनाए। पोर्टरफील्ड आयरिश पारी के केंद्र में रहे। उन्होंने पॉल स्टर्लिंग (3) के साथ पहले विकेट के लिए 11, एड जॉएस (11) के साथ दूसरे विकेट के लिए 45, नियाल ओब्रायन (12) के साथ 30, एंडी बालबिर्नी (18) के साथ चौथे विकेट के लिए 48 और विल्सन के साथ पांचवें विकेट के लिए 48 रन जोड़े।*

*पारी के अंतिम ओवर में गिरे दो विकेट
पोर्टरफील्ड का विकेट 182 रनों के कुल योग पर गिरा। आयरलैंड ने पारी के अंतिम ओवर में दो विकेट गंवाए। जॉन मूनी (13) का विकेट वहाब रियाज ने लिया जबकि जार्ज डॉकरेल (11) रन आउट हुए। पाकिस्तान की ओर से रियाज ने तीन विकेट लिए, जबकि सोहेल खान और राहत अली ने दो-दो विकेट लिए। एहसान अली और हारिस सोहेल को एक-एक सफलता मिली।*


*आयरलैंड का स्कोरबोर्ड*
*खिलाड़ी*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

विलियम पोर्टरफील्ड
कै. आफरीदी बो. सोहेल खान
107
131
11
1

पॉल स्टर्लिंग
lbw ईशान आदिल
3
8
0
0

ईडी जॉयस
कै. अकमल बो. रियाज
11
18
1
0

एन. ओब्रायन
कै. अकमल बो. राहत अली
12
10
2
0

बालबर्नी
कै. आफरीदी बो. हैरिस
18
38
0
0

गैरी विल्सन
कै. रिआज बो. सोहेल खान
29
38
2
0

केविन ओब्रायन
कै. मकसूद बो. रियाज
8
16
1
0

थॉम्पसन
कै. अकमल बो. अली
12
15
1
0

जॉन मूनी
कै. अकमल बो. रियाज
13
19
1
0

डॉकरेल
रन आउट
11
8
0
0

कुशक
नॉट आउट
1
1
0
0

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Pool A
TEAMS
MAT
WON
LOST
TIED
N/R
PTS
NET RR

New Zealand
6
6
0
0
0
12
+2.564

Australia
6
4
1
0
1
9
+2.257

Sri Lanka
6
4
2
0
0
8
+0.371

Bangladesh
6
3
2
0
1
7
+0.136

England
6
2
4
0
0
4
-0.753

Afghanistan
6
1
5
0
0
2
-1.853

Scotland
6
0
6
0
0
0
-2.218


Pool B
TEAMS
MAT
WON
LOST
TIED
N/R
PTS
NET RR

India
6
6
0
0
0
12
+1.827

South Africa
6
4
2
0
0
8
+1.707

Pakistan
6
4
2
0
0
8
-0.085

West Indies
6
3
3
0
0
6
-0.053

Ireland
6
3
3
0
0
6
-0.933

Zimbabwe
6
1
5
0
0
2
-0.527

U.A.E.
6
0
6
0
0
0
-2.032

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*सिडनी. वर्ल्ड कप-2015 के पहले क्वार्टर फाइनल में साउथ अफ्रीका ने श्रीलंका को 9 विकेट से हरा दिया। यह चौथा मौका है, जब वह वर्ल्ड कप के सेमीफाइनल में पहुंचा है। इससे पहले वह 1992, 1999 और 2007 में सेमीफाइनल तक का सफर तय कर चुका है। अब गुरुवार को भारत और बांग्*लादेश के बीच दूसरा क्*वार्टर फाइनल खेला जाएगा।  * श्रीलंका ने टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने का फैसला किया। श्रीलंका के बैट्समैन साउथ अफ्रीकी बॉलर्स जेपी डुमिनी और इमरान ताहिर की गेंदों का सामना नहीं कर सके और सिर्फ 37.2 ओवर्स में 133 रनों पर ऑल आउट हो गए। जवाब में साउथ अफ्रीका ने एक विकेट के नुकसान पर 134 रन बनाकर जीत दर्ज की। क्विंटन डी कॉक (78) और प्लेसिस (21) नाबाद लौटे।

134 रनों के टारगेट का पीछा करने उतरी साउथ अफ्रीका टीम के लिए क्विंटन डी कॉक (78) के बाद किसी के पास कुछ खास करने के लिए कुछ बचा नहीं था। फॉफ डू प्लेसिस ने 31 बॉल पर 21 रन बनाकर उनका साथ दिया और सिर्फ 18 ओवर्स में 134 रनों तक पहुंचाकर मैच साउथ अफ्रीका के नाम कर दिया। साउथ अफ्रीका का इकलौता विकेट हाशिम अमला के रूप में गिरा। उन्हें मलिंगा ने 16 रनों के निजी स्कोर पर कुलसेखरा के हाथों लपकवाया। क्विंटन डी कॉक ने 78 रनों की नाबाद पारी के लिए 57 बॉल का सामना किया और 12 चौके लगाए।

*साउथ अफ्रीका का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

हाशिम अमला
कै. कुलसेखरा बो. मलिंगा
16
23
1
0

क्विंटन डी कॉक
नॉट आउट
78
57
12
0

फाफ डू प्लेसिस
नॉट आउट
21
31
0
0





*श्रीलंका की खराब शुरुआत, 4 रन पर गिरे दो विकेट*
*टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी श्रीलंका टीम की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही। उसे पहला झटका कुशल परेरा के रूप में लगा। उन्हें एबॉट ने विकेटकीपर क्विंटन डी कॉक के हाथों 3 रनों के निजी स्कोर पर आउट कराया। इसके बाद स्टेन ने ही तिलकरत्ने दिलशान को प्लेसिस के हाथों कैच कराया। इस समय श्रीलंका का स्कोर सिर्फ 4 रन था।*

*तीसरे विकेट के लिए 65 रन जोड़े*
*दोनों ओपनर्स के सस्ते में आउट होने के बाद कुमार संगकारा और लाहिरू थिरिमाने ने टिककर खेलना शुरू किया। दोनों ने 15 ओवर्स में 65 रनों की साझेदारी की। यह जोड़ी संभलती दिख रही थी कि इसी बीच श्रीलंका को थिरिमाने (41) के रूप में तीसरा झटका लगा। उन्हें इमरान ताहिर ने अपनी ही बॉल पर कैच किया। थिरिमाने 41 रन बनाकर आउट हुए, जिसमें उनके पांच चौके शामिल हैं। थिरिमाने के बाद महेला जयवर्धने भी 4 रन बनाकर इमरान ताहिर का शिकार बने।*

*दो रन के अंदर गिरे 3 विकेट*
*दो रन के अंदर श्रीलंका के तीन विकेट गिर गए। 114 रन पर 5 विकेट थे, जबकि 116 तक पहुंचते-पहुंचते 8 विकेट हो गए। कप्तान एंजिलो मैथ्यूज 19, थिसारा परेरा 0, नुवान कुलसेखरा 1, कौशल 0 और लसिथ मलिंग 3 रन बनाकर आउट हुए।*


*स्कोर बोर्ड*

*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

कुशल परेरा
कै. क्विंटन डी कॉक बो. एबॉट
3
10
0
0

दिलशान
कै. प्लेसिस बो. स्टेन
0
7
0
0

कुमार संगकारा
कै. मिलर बो. मोर्कल
45
96
3
0

थिरिमाने
कै. एंड बो. इमरान ताहिर
41
48
5
0

महेला जयवर्धने
कै. प्लेसिस बो. इमरान ताहिर
4
16
0
0

एंजेलो मैथ्यूज
कै. प्लेसिस बो. डुमिनी
19
32
1
0

थिसारा परेरा
कै. रोसोउ बो. ताहिर
0
3
0
0

नुवान कुलसेखरा
कै. डी कॉक बो. डुमिनी
1
2
0
0

कौशल
LBW बो. डुमिनी
0
1
0
0

चमीरा
नॉट आउट
2
5
0
0

लसिथ मलिंगा
कै. मिलर बो. ताहिर
3
6
0
0

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वर्ल्ड कप 2015 के पहले क्वार्टर फाइनल में साउथ अफ्रीका से हारकर श्रीलंका टूर्नामेंट से बाहर हो गई है। मैच में श्रीलंका की बैटिंग फ्लॉप रही। वर्ल्ड कप में लगातार चार सेन्चुरी लगाने वाले श्रीलंका के अनुभवी बल्लेबाज कुमार संगकारा ने बेहद धीमी पारी खेली। उन्होंने 45 रन तो बनाए लेकिन 96 गेंदों में। वहीं, दूसरे अनुभवी खिलाड़ी जयवर्धने भी महज 4 रन बना सके। साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ फ्लॉप होने के बाद भी ये दोनों खिलाड़ी सोशल मीडिया पर छाए हुए हैं।  दरअसल संगकारा वनडे क्रिकेट से संन्यास की घोषणा कर चुके हैं। ये उनका आखिरी वर्ल्ड कप मैच था। साथ ही जयवर्धने का भी ये अंतिम वर्ल्ड कप मैच था। ऐसे में मैच में फ्लॉप होने के बाद भी ये दोनों खिलाड़ी सोशल मीडिया पर छाए हुए हैं। क्रिकेट फैन्स के साथ ही कई दिग्गज भी उन्हें भविष्य के लिए शुभकामनाएं दे रहे हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पाकिस्तान का वर्ल्ड कप 2015 का खिताब जीतने का सपना टूट गया। ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने उसे शुक्रवार को क्वार्टर फाइनल मुकाबले में 6 विकेट से हरा दिया *(मैच से जुड़े अपडेट्स जानने के लिए यहां क्लिक करें) । पहले बैटिंग करते हुए पाकिस्तान की पूरी टीम 49.5 ओवरों में 213 रन पर ऑल आउट हो गई। जवाब में ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने टारगेट 4 विकेट खोकर 33.5 ओवर में ही हासिल कर लिया। पाकिस्तान के कप्तान मिसबाह उल हक ने टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने का फैसला तो बिलकुल सही लिया, लेकिन ऑस्ट्रेलियाई बॉलर और बैट्समैन के परफॉर्मेंस के आगे उनके खिलाड़ी टिक नहीं सके। dainikbhaskar.comआपको बताने जा रहा है पाकिस्तान की हार की वजह उसके कौन से खिलाड़ी बने...*

*1. राहत अली
17वें ओवर की पहली गेंद पर राहल अली ने शेन वाटसन का आसान सा कैच टपका दिया। वह ओवर वहाब रियाज कर रहे थे। जिस वक्त वाटसन का कैच छूटा, वो सिर्फ 4 रन पर थे ऑस्ट्रेलिया का स्कोर तीन विकेट के नुकसान पर 83 रन था। अगर वो कैच हो जाता तो ऑस्ट्रेलिया की टीम काफी दबाव में आ जाती। उस जीवनदान का फायदा उठाते हुए वाटसन ने नॉट आउट 64 रन बनाए।

2. सोहेल खान
पाकिस्तान की हार के दूसरे विलेन साबित हुए सोहेल खान। खान ने वहाब रियाज की गेंद पर थर्ड मैन एरिया में खतरनाक बैट्समैन ग्लेन मैक्सवेल का आसान सा कैच टपका दिया। 29 वें ओवर की दूसरी गेंद को मैक्सवेल जज नहीं कर सके और गेंद उनके बल्ले का बाहरी किनारा लेते हुए थर्ड मैन पर चली गई। सोहेल खान दौड़ते हुए उस गेंद के नीचे आए, लेकिन गेंद उनके हाथों के बीच से निकल गई। उस वक्त ऑस्ट्रेलिया का स्कोर 4 विकेट के नुकसान पर 154 रन था और मैक्सवेल ने सिर्फ 5 रन बनाए थे। उस जीवनदान का फायदा उठाते हुए मैक्सवेल ने नॉट आउट 44 रनों की पारी खेली। इतना ही नहीं, खान बॉलिंग में भी काफी महंगे साबित हुए। उन्होंने 7.5 ओवरों में 7.27 की इकोनॉमी रेट से 57 रन खर्च किए और सिर्फ एक सफलता ही हासिल की।

3. शाहिद अफरीदी
पाकिस्तान की हार के तीसरे जिम्मेदार आक्रामक ऑल राउंडर शाहिद अफरीदी बने। अफरीदी ना तो रन बना सके और ना ही विकेट ले सके। रन भी खूब लुटाए। जब टीम को रनों की जरूरत थी, तब वे सिर्फ 23 रन बनाकर ही आउट हो गए। वहीं, जब विकेट की जरूरत थी तो वे सफलता हासिल करने की बजाय रन लुटाते रहे। अफरीदी ने 4 ओवरों में 7.50 की इकोनॉमी रेट से 30 रन खर्च किए।

4. मिस्बाह उल हक
कप्तान मिस्बाह उल हक खुद पाकिस्तान की हार के विलेन साबित हुए। वे जब क्रीज पर उतरे तब टीम का स्कोर 24 रन था और उसके दो विकेट गिर चुके थे। ऐसे में उन्हें टिककर खेलने की जरूरत थी, लेकिन मिस्बाह बहुत देर तक टिके नहीं रहे, बल्कि धीमी गति से रन बनाकर टीम पर और दबाव बढ़ा दिया। उन्होंने लगभग 57 के एवरेज से बैटिंग करते हुए 59 गेंदों में सिर्फ 34 रन ही बनाए।

5. जोस हैजलवुड
पाकिस्तान की हार में ऑस्ट्रेलियाई गेंदबाज जोस हैजलवुड ने भी अहम भूमिका निभाई। उन्होंने 4 विकेट लिए और पाकिस्तानी बैट्समैन को रन नहीं बनाने दिया। हैजलवुड ने 10 ओवरों में 3.50 की इकोनॉमी रेट से सिर्फ 35 रन खर्च किए और अहमद शहजाद, सोहेब मकसूद जैसे खतरनाक बैट्समैन का शिकार किया।
*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तीसरे क्वार्टर फाइनल में ऑस्ट्रेलिया से हारकर पाकिस्तान की टीम वर्ल्ड कप 2015 से बाहर हो गई है। मैच शुरू होने से पहले ही सोशल मीडिया पर ऐसे मैसेज आ रहे थे कि आज पाकिस्तान हार जाएगा। और हुआ भी ऐसा ही। ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने ये मैच 6 विकेट से जीता। वर्ल्ड कप से बाहर होने के बाद भी कप्तान मिसबाह उल हक को सोशल मीडिया पर तारीफ मिल रही थी। मिसबाह की तो तारीफ हो रही है, लेकिन दूसरी ओर पाकिस्तान की टीम का मजाक बनाया जा रहा है। कहा जा रहा है कि सेमीफाइनल में भारत से हारकर बाहर होने से बचने के लिए ही वो ऑस्ट्रेलिया से हार गए।  मैच खत्म होते ही पाकिस्तान के कप्तान मिसबाह को सोशल मीडिया पर थैंक्स मैसेज मिलने लगे। उनके साथ टीम के स्टार खिलाड़ी शाहिद आफरीदी को भी क्रिकेट फैन्स शुक्रिया कह रहे हैं। दरअसल, ये दोनों ही टीम के सीनियर खिलाड़ी हैं और उनके लिए ये वर्ल्ड कप आखिरी टूर्नामेंट साबित हो सकता है। इसके अलावा मिसबाह उल हक ने वर्ल्ड कप में अच्छा प्रदर्शन किया है। उन्होंने भारत, जिम्बाब्वे, यूएई और साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ हाफ सेन्चुरी बनाई। भारत से हुए मैच को छोड़ दिया जाए तो बाकी सभी मैचों में पाकिस्तान जीता था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*मेलबर्न. वर्ल्ड कप क्वार्टर फाइनल में भारत के हाथों मिली करारी हार और इस दौरान अपनी टीम के खिलाफ अंपायरों के कुछ फैसलों पर बांग्लादेश के कप्तान मशरफे मुर्तजा ने नाराजगी जताई है। बांग्लादेश में भी फैंस ने पाकिस्तानी अंपायर अलीम दार के खिलाफ गुस्सा दिखाते हुए उनके पुतले फूंके हैं। बता दें कि रोहित जब 90 रन पर थे तब उन्हें जीवनदान मिला। रूबेल हुसैन के 40वें ओवर में रोहित कैच आउट हो गए थे, लेकिन अंपायरों ने बॉल को कमर से ऊपर मानते हुए नो बाल करार दिया। हालांकि, टीवी रीप्ले से ऐसा लग रहा था कि फैसला किसी भी पक्ष में जा सकता था। मुर्तजा ने बाद में कहा, 'मैं अंपायरों के फैसलों पर कुछ नहीं कहूंगा, लेकिन जो कुछ वहां हुआ वह सबने देखा।'*
*
फैसलों पर बांग्लादेश में विरोध*
*बांग्लादेश की टीम जैसे ही वर्ल्ड कप से बाहर हुई वैसे ही उसके फैंस का गुस्सा सड़कों पर नजर आया। इन क्रिकेट प्रेमियों का गुस्सा खास तौर पर पाकिस्तान के अंपायर अलीम डार पर था। फैंस ने अलीम डार का पुतला जलाया गया और आईसीसी के खिलाफ जमकर नारेबाजी की। इन फैंस का आरोप था कि दोनों अंपायरों ने कुछ फैसले उनकी टीम के खिलाफ दिए। एक फैन ने इसे साफ तौर पर 'डकैती' बताया। उसने कहा कि रोहित आउट थे, लेकिन अंपायर ने फैसला हमारे खिलाफ दिया।*

*बांग्लादेश के फैंस को शिखर धवन के उस कैच पर भी आपत्ति है जो उन्होंने बाउंड्री लाइन पर लिया। फैंस का आरोप है कि धवन का पैर बाउंड्री लाइन से टच हो गया था, लेकिन अंपायर ने बांग्लादेशी बैट्समेन महमूदउल्लाह को आउट दे दिया। बता दें कि महमूदउल्लाह बांग्लादेश के स्टार बल्लेबाज हैं और इस मैच के पहले दो मैचों में उन्होंने दो शतक लगाए थे। फैंस ने आरोप लगाया कि आईसीसी ने भारत की ताकत के आगे घुटने टेकते हुए हमारे खिलाफ साजिश रची। फेसबुक और ट्विटर के जरिए भी बांग्लादेशी फैंस अपना गुस्सा निकाल रहे हैं।*

*मुर्तजा पर लगा एक मैच का निलंबन*
*बांग्लादेश के कप्तान मुर्तजा के लिए ये मैच दोहरे झटके जैसा रहा। एक तरफ तो उनकी टीम मैच हार गई दूसरी तरफ आईसीसी ने मुर्तजा को धीमी ओवर गति के लिए एक मैच के लिए निलंबित कर दिया और मैच शुल्क के 40 फीसदी का जुर्माना भी लगाया। आईसीसी ने एक बयान में कहा, 'मैच रेफरी रोशन महानामा ने मैच समाप्त होने के बाद पाया कि बांग्लादेश निर्धारित समय में दो ओवर पीछे रह गई, जिसके लिए मुर्तजा पर यह निलंबन लगाया गया।'*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

* वर्ल्ड कप शुरू होने से पहले शायद ही किसी ने सोचा होगा कि टीम इंडिया के बॉलर्स अच्छा प्रदर्शन कर पाएंगे, ऑल आउट करना तो दूर की बात थी, लेकिन अब तक के टूर्नामेंट में भारतीय बॉलर्स की छवि पूरी तरह बदल गई है। अब तक सभी सात मैचों में टीम इंडिया ने विपक्षी टीम को ऑलआउट किया है। बावजूद इसके भारतीय टीम वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड से दूर है और शायद ही उसे तोड पाए। * वर्ल्ड कप से पहले ऑस्ट्रेलिया में टेस्ट सीरीज और फिर ट्राई सीरीज में हार के बाद भारतीय टीम के प्रदर्शन पर सवाल उठ रहे थे। खासकर बॉलर्स के। लेकिन सात मैचों में सभी 70 विकेट लेने का कारनामा भारतीय गेंदबाजों ने कर दिखाया। इसके साथ ही भारतीय टीम ने नया रिकॉर्ड भी बना लिया है। इससे पहले भारत और साउथ अफ्रीका के नाम छह-छह बार विपक्षी टीम को ऑलआउट करने का रिकॉर्ड था। अपना ही रिकॉर्ड तोड़ते हुए टीम इंडिया अब साउथ अफ्रीका से आगे निकल गई है।
*पर वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड से दूर टीम इंडिया*
*भारतीय टीम अगर सेमीफाइनल और फाइनल खेलकर 20 विकेट लेती है तो भी रिकॉर्ड नहीं बना पाएगी। एक विश्व कप में सबसे ज्यादा विकेट लेने का रिकॉर्ड ऑस्ट्रेलिया के नाम है।*

*एक वर्ल्ड कप में सर्वाधिक विकेट*

*विकेट*
*टीम*
*मैच*
*कब*

103
ऑस्ट्रेलिया
11
2007

101
ऑस्ट्रेलिया
11
2003

80
ऑस्ट्रेलिया
10
1999

79
इंग्लैंड
10
1992

78
भारत
8
1983

76
भारत
9
2011

69
ऑस्ट्रेलिया
8
1987

57
भारत
7
1996

47
इंग्लैंड
5
1979

47
वेस्ट इंडीज
5
1975

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*वेलिंगटन. मैन ऑफ द मैच मार्टिन गुप्टिल (227) की वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड पारी के बाद ट्रेंट बोल्ट (4 विकेट) की घातक बॉलिंग की बदौलत न्यूजीलैंड ने वेस्ट इंडीज को 143 रनों से हरा दिया। वर्ल्ड कप-2015 के पहले सेमीफाइनल में कीवी टीम का मुकाबला 24 मार्च को साउथ अफ्रीका के साथ होगा, जबकि दूसरा सेमीफाइनल 26 मार्च को इंडिया और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के बीच खेला जाना है। न्यूजीलैंड ने पहले बैटिंग करते हुए निर्धारित 50 ओवर्स में 393 रन बनाए। पहाड़ सरीखे टारगेट के आगे वेस्ट इंडीज की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही और पूरी टीम 30.3 ओवर्स में 250 रन बनाकर पवेलियन लौट गई। क्रिस गेल ने सर्वाधिक 61 रनों की पारी खेली।*

*न्यूजीलैंड का विशाल स्कोर : गुप्टिल की ताबड़तोड़ पारी, कीवी 393 रन*
*मार्टिन गुप्टिल (237) की वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड पारी की बदौलत न्यूजीलैंड ने निर्धारित 50 ओवर्स में 393 रनों का भारी भरकम स्कोर खड़ा किया। न्यूजीलैंड ने टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने का फैसला किया और गुप्टिल ने कप्तान मैक्कुलम के फैसले को अपनी तूफानी पारी से सही साबित किया। गुप्टिल ने रिकॉर्ड पारी के दौरान 163 बॉल का सामना किया और 24 चौके व 11 छक्के लगाए।*

*तोड़ा गेल का वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड*
*मार्टिन गुप्टिल ने वनडे की बेस्ट पारी खेलते हुए वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ डबल सेन्चुरी लगाई। इस प्रकार वे वर्ल्ड कप इतिहास में डबल सेन्चुरी लगाने वाले गेल के बाद दूसरे बल्लेबाज बन गए हैं, जबकि नॉक आउट मुकाबले में यह वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड है। गुप्टिल ने डबल सेन्चुरी के लिए 152 बॉल का सामना किया। इस दौरान उन्होंने 20 चौके और 8 छक्के लगाए। उन्होंने अपनी 237 रनों की पारी के दौरान गेल के 215 रनों के वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड को पीछे छोड़ा। बता दें कि क्रिस गेल ने 24 फरवरी को जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ 215 रनों की पारी खेली थी।*

*किसके खिलाफ कितने रन*
*बॉलर*
*4*
*6*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*स्ट्राइक रेट*

जेरोम टेलर
7
1
38
25
152.00

जेसेन होल्डर
1
5
46
24
191.66

सुलेमान बेन
8
1
50
37
135.13

एंडी रसैल
5
3
54
31
174.19

डेरेन सैमी
1
1
22
22
100.00

मार्लोन सैम्युल्स
2
0
27
24
112.50





*27 के स्कोर पर लगा पहला झटका*
*टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी न्यूजीलैंड को 27 रनों के स्कोर पर पहला झटका लगा। फॉर्म में नजर आ रहे कप्तान ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम को जेरोम टेलर की बॉल पर जेसन होल्डर ने बाउंड्री पर कैच किया। वे 8 बॉल पर एक चौका और एक छक्का लगाकर आउट हुए। इसके बाद आंद्र रसेल ने केन विलियम्सन को गेल के हाथों लवकवाया। विलियम्सन ने 35 बॉल में 33 रन बनाए।*

*रोस टेलर-गुप्टिल ने जोड़े 143 रन
89 रनों के टीम स्कोर पर दो विकेट गिरने के बाद बैटिंग करने आए रोस टेलर ने मार्टिन गुप्टिल का शानदार साथ निभाया। दोनों के बीच तीसरे विकेट के लिए 22.3 ओवर्स में 143 रनों की साझेदारी हुई। इसमें गुप्टिल के 99 और टेलर के 42 रन थे। यह जोड़ी 232 रनों के टीम स्कोर पर टूटी। बेन के सटीक थ्रो पर विकेटकीपर दिनेश रामदिन ने रन आउट किया। इसके बाद कोरी एंडरसन 15 रन बनाकर आउट हुए।*


*न्यूजीलैंड का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

मार्टिन गुप्टिल
नॉट आउट
217
152
23
9

ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम
कै. होल्डर बो. टेलर
12
8
1
1

केन विलियम्सन
कै. गेल बो. रसेल
33
35
5
0

रोस टेलर
रन आउट
42
61
2
0

कोरी एंडरसन
कै. गेल बो. रसेल
15
16
1
1

ग्रांट इलियट
LBW जेरोम टेलर
27
11
2
2

ल्यूक रोंची
कै. बेन बो. टेलर
9
5
2
0

डेनियल विटोरी
नॉट आउट

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*वेस्ट इंडीज की पारी : शुरुआती झटके, चार्ल्स-सिमंस सस्ते में लौटे*
*न्यूजीलैंड के द्वारा दिए गए 394 रनों के टारगेट का पीछा करने उतरी वेस्ट इंडीज की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही। उसके दो विकेट 27 रन पर ही गिर गए। वेस्ट इंडीज को पहला झटका जॉनसन चार्ल्स के रूप में लगा। चार्ल्स तीन रना बनाकर बोल्ट का शिकार बने। इसके बाद लेंडल सिमंस भी 12 रन बनाकर आउट हो गए।*

*गेल के ताबड़तोड़ 61 रन*
*एक तरफ जहां विकेट गिर रहे थे, क्रिस गेल एक के बाद एक छक्का लगा रहे थे। उनकी बेजोड़ बैटिंग की बदौलत ही वेस्ट इंडीज 9 ओवर में 80 रन बना लिए थे। इसी बीच सैमुअल्स 27 और दिनेश रामदिन बिना खाता खोले आउट हुए। क्रिस गेल ने 26 बॉल में हाफ सेन्चुरी पूरी की। इसके बाद मिल्ने की एक नीची रहती बॉल को छक्का उड़ाना चाहा, लेकिन वे बोल्ड हो गए। गेल ने 33 बॉल में 2 चौके और 8 छक्के की मदद से 61 रन बनाए।*

*स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

क्रिस गेल
बो. मिल्ने
61
33
2
8

जोनाथन चार्ल्स
बो. बोल्ट
3
6
0
0

सिमंस
कै. गुप्टिल बो. बोल्ट
12
17
1
1

मोर्लोन सैमुअल्स
कै. विटोरी बो. बोल्ट
27
15
3
1

दिनेश रामदिन
LBW बोल्ट
0
4
0
0

जोनाथन कार्टर
बो. विटोरी
32
39
4
1

डैरेन सैमी
कै. रोंची बो. एंडरसन
27
16
3
1

आंद्र रसेल
बो. साउदी
20
11
1
2

जेसन होल्डर
कै. एंडरसन बो. विटोरी
42
26
5
2

जेरोल टेलर
कै. गुप्टिल बो. साउदी
11
12
2
0

सुलेमान बेन
नॉट आउट
9
4
2
0

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*बांग्लादेश में प्रदर्शन 
कमाल और हसीना के बयानों के अलावा भी बांग्लादेश में काफी गुस्सा है। क्वार्टर फाइनल में टीम को भारत से मिली 109 रनों की शिकस्त के बाद देश में कई जगह प्रदर्शन हुए थे। लोगों ने अंपायर के पुतले भी फूंके। इस मैच में रोहित शर्मा ने 137 रन बनाए थे। जब वह 90 के स्कोर पर थे तो उनका एक कैच पकड़ा गया। हालांकि, अंपायर अलीम दार ने उसे नो बॉल करार दिया, क्योंकि गेंद कमर की हाइट से ऊपर थी। बांग्लादेशी फैंस इस फैसले से बेहद नाखुश हैं। इसके अलावा, बाउंड्री पर शिखर धवन द्वारा एक गजब का कैच लपके जाने के बाद आउट हुए महमूदुल्लाह पर थर्ड अंपायर के फैसले पर भी उनकी नाराजगी है। बांग्लादेश पहली बार वर्ल्ड कप के क्वार्टर फाइनल में पहुंचा था।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*सेमीफाइनल हो तो ऐसा, न्यूजीलैंड पहली बार फाइनल में*

वर्ल्ड कप-2015 के हाई टेंपर सेमीफाइनल मुकाबले में सह मेजबान न्यूजीलैंड की टीम ने साउथ अफ्रीका को 4 विकेट से हरा दिया। इस प्रकार वह 7वें प्रयास में वर्ल्ड कप के खिताबी मुकाबले में प्रवेश करने में सफल रही। फाइनल में उसका मुकाबला 26 मार्च को ऑस्ट्रेलिया और इंडिया के बीच होने वाले दूसरे सेमीफाइनल की विजेता टीम के साथ 29 मार्च को होगा।

न्यूजीलैंड को डकवर्थ नियम के तहत 43 ओवर्स में 298 रनों का संशोधित टारगेट मिला। जवाब में उसने ग्रांट इलियट (84*), कप्तान मैक्कुलम (59) और कोरी एंडरसन (58) की हाफ सेन्चुरी की मदद से एक बॉल शेष रहते मैच जीत लिया। ग्रांट इलियट ने विजयी छक्का लगाया, जबकि डेनियल विटोरी 7 रन बनाकर नाबाद लौटे। बता दें कि न्यूजीलैंड को 1975, 1979, 1992, 1999, 2007 और 2011 वर्ल्ड कप में सेमीफाइनल में हार का सामना करना पड़ा था।

*साउथ अफ्रीका की पारी : अंतिम 5 ओवरों में साउथ अफ्रीका ने बनाए 65 रन*
*इससे पहले फॉफ डु प्लेसिस (82) की सूझबूझ भरी पारी के बाद एबी डिविलियर्स (65*) और डेविड मिलर (49) की तूफानी पारी की बदौलत साउथ अफ्रीका ने न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ वर्षा बाधित पहले सेमीफाइनल मुकाबले में 5 विकेट के नुकसान पर 281 रन बनाए। कीवी टीम को डकवर्थ लुईस नियम के आधार पर 43 ओवर्स में 298 रनों का टारगेट मिला। दरअसल, साउथ अफ्रीका की पारी के 38वें ओवर के बाद बारिश ने खलल डाला। मैच शुरू होने पर रेफरी ने ओवर्स की संख्या घटाकर 43-43 कर दी। न्यूजीलैंड की ओर से कोरी एंडरसन ने तीन विकेट चटकाए, जबकि अन्य दोनों विकेट ट्रेंट बोल्ट के खाते में गए।*

*ट्रेंट बोल्ट ने दिए दोनों झटके*
*मेहमान टीम की शुरुआत अच्छी नहीं रही। उसने 31 रन के कुल योग पर ही अपने दोनों सलामी बल्लेबाजों हाशिम अमला (10) और क्विंटन डि कॉक (14) के विकेट गंवा दिए थे, लेकिन इसके बाद रोसोउ और प्लेसिस ने 83 रनों की साझेदारी करते हुए टीम को संभाला। रोसोउ का विकेट 114 रनों के कुल योग पर गिरा। रोसोउ (39) ने 53 गेंदों का सामना कर दो चौके और एक छक्का लगाया।*

*डिविलियर्स और प्लेसिस के बीच 103 रनों की साझेदारी
उनका स्थान लेने आए डिविलियर्स और प्लेसिस ने चौथे विकेट के लिए 73 गेंदों पर 103 रनों की साझेदारी की। इसी साझेदारी के दौरान बारिश आई थी। खेल दोबारा शुरू होने के साथ ही प्लेसिस विकेट के पीछे ल्यूक रोंची के हाथों लपक लिए गए। प्लेसिस ने 107 गेंदों का सामना कर सात चौके और एक छक्का लगाया। उनका स्थान लेने मिलर आए और कीवी गेंदबाजों पर कहर बनकर टूट पड़े।*

[B][B][B][B]मिलर और डिविलियर्स ने [B]चार ओवर में जोड़े 55 रन
मिलर और डिविलियर्स ने सिर्फ चार ओवरों में 55 रनों की साझेदारी कर डाली। मिलर 18 गेंदों पर तीन छक्के और छह चौके लगाने के बाद 272 रनों के कुल योग पर आउट हुए। इसके बाद कोई और विकेट नहीं गिरा। जेपी आठ तथा कप्तान डिविलियर्स 45 गेंदों पर आठ चौके और एक छक्का की मदद से 65 रन बनाकर नाबाद लौटे। न्यूजीलैंड की ओर से कोरी एंडरसन ने तीन विकेट लिए, जबकि ट्रेंट बोल्ट को दो सफलता मिली। बोल्ट नई ऊंचाई हासिल करते हुए वर्ल्ड कप के किसी एक संस्करण में सबसे अधिक विकेट हासिल करने वाले कीवी गेंदबाज बन गए। 

[B][B][B][B]बोल्ट का रिकॉर्ड, की ज्यौफ की बराबरी
बोल्ट ने कॉक का विकेट हासिल करते ही यह मुकाम हासिल किया। बोल्ट ने अब तक इस वर्ल्ड कप में 21 विकेट हासिल किए हैं और वह वर्ल्ड कप के किसी एक संस्करण में सबसे अधिक 20 विकेट हासिल करने वाले ज्यौफ एलॉट से आगे निकल गए हैं। एलॉट ने 1999 वर्ल्ड कप में नौ मैचों में 16.25 के औसत से 20 विकेट लिए थे। एलॉट ने दो मौकों पर चार विकेट चटकाए थे। 37 रन पर चार विकेट उनका श्रेष्ठ प्रदर्शन था।


*स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

हाशिम अमला
बो. ट्रेंट बोल्ट
14
14
2
0

क्वांटन डि कॉक
कै. साउदी बो. बोल्ट
14
17
2
0

फॉफ डु प्लेसिस
कै. रोंची बो. एंडरसन
82
107
7
1

रिली रोसोउ
कै. गुप्टिल बो. कोरी
39
53
2
1

एबी डिविलियर्स
नॉट आउट
65
45
8
1

डेविड मिलर
कै. रोंची बो. कोरी
49
18
6
3

जेपी डुमिनी
नॉट आउट
8
4
1
0




*> न्यूजीलैंड की पारी : तेज शुरुआत, 6 ओवर में बनाए 71 रन*
*298 रनों के टारगेट का पीछा करने उतरी न्यूजीलैंड को कप्तान ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम और गुप्टिल ने जोदार शुरुआत दी। इस जोड़ी ने 6 ओवर्स में 71 रन की साझेदारी की। यह जोड़ी तब टूटी, जब कप्तान ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम, मोर्कल को छक्का उड़ाने के चक्कर में डेल स्टेन के हाथों कैच आउट हुए। उन्होंने सिर्फ 26 बॉल में ताबड़तोड़ बैटिंग करते हुए 59 रन बनाए। 22 बॉल में हाफ सेन्चुरी लगाने वाले मैक्कुलम ने अपनी पारी में 8 चौके और 4 छक्के लगाए। इसके 10 रन ही बाद मोर्कल ने केन विलियम्सन (6) को बोल्ड कर दिया।*

*ग्रांट इलियट और कोरी एंडरसन छाए*
*128 रनों के टीम स्कोर पर तीन विकेट गिरने के बाद रोस टेलर और ग्रांट इलियट ने न्यूजीलैंड की पारी को संभालने का प्रयास किया, लेकिन जेपी डुमिनी ने टेलर को डि कॉक के हाथों कैच कराकर पवेलियन की राह दिखाई। रोस टेलर ने 39 बॉल में 4 चौके की मदद से 30 रन बनाए। इसके बाद तो कोरी एंडरसन और इलियट ने मिलकर माहौल ही बदल दिया। दोनों ने 5वें विकेट के लिए 16.2 ओवर्स में 103 रन जोड़कर कीवी टीम का पलड़ा फिर भारी कर दिया। इसी बीच कोरी एंडरसन मोर्कल को सिक्स लगाने के चक्कर में फॉफ डु प्लेसिस के हाथों लपके गए। उन्होंने 57 बॉल में 6 चौके और 2 छक्के की मदद से 58 रन की पारी खेली। कोरी एंडरसन जब तक क्रीज पर थे, कीवी टीम आसानी से जीतती नजर आ रही थी।*

*इलियट ने जड़ा विजयी छक्का*
*कोरी एंडरसन के बाद ल्यूक रोंची (8) स्टेन की बॉल पर रोसोउ को कैच थमा बैठे। इसके बाद बैटिंग करने आए डेनियल विटोरी और ग्रांट इलियट ने 7वें विकेट के लिए नाबाद 30 रन जोड़कर जीत दिला दी। अंतिम ओवर में जीत के लिए 12 रन चाहिए थे। डेल स्टेन के ओवर की पहली दो बॉल पर एक-एक रन बना। तीसरी बॉल पर विटोरी ने करारा प्रहार करते हुए चौका लगा दिया। चौथी बॉल पर डेनियल विटोरी ने बाई के रूप में सिंगल रन लेकर ग्रांट इलियट को स्ट्रइक दे दी। इलियट ने डेल स्टेन की 5वीं बॉल पर छक्का लगाकर कीवी टीम को पहली बार वर्ल्ड कप के फाइनल में पहुंचा दिया।*

*स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

मार्टिन गुप्टिल
रन आउट
34
38
3
1

ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम
कै. डेल स्टेन बो. मोर्कल
59
26
8
4

केन विलियम्सन
बो. मोर्कल
6
11
1
0

रोस टेलर
कै. डि कॉक बो. डुमिनी
30
39
4
0

ग्रांट इलियट
नॉट आउट
84
73
7
3

कोरी एंडरसन
कै. प्लेसिस बो. मोर्कल
58
57
6
2

ल्यूक रोंची
कै. रोसोउ बो. स्टेन
8
7
1
0

डेनियल विटोरी
नॉट आउट
7
6
1
0

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

स्टीवन स्मिथ (105), फिंच (81) की बेजोड़ बैटिंग के बाद जेम्स फल्कनर (3 विकेट) और जॉनसन (2 विकेट) की घातक बॉलिंग की बदौलत ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने इंडिया को 95 रनों से हरा दिया। अब वह वर्ल्ड कप-2015 के खिताबी मुकाबले में 29 मार्च को न्यूजीलैंड से भिड़ेगी।

329 रनों के टारगेट का पीछा करने उतरी टीम इंडिया ने शुरुअात तो बेहतरीन की, लेकिन 3 रनों के भीतर उसके दो बैट्समैन आउट हो गए। टीम इंडिया को पहला झटका शिखर धवन के रूप में लगा। उन्हें 45 रनों के निजी स्कोर पर हेजलवुड नेग्लेन मैक्सवेल के हाथों कैच कराया। शिखर और रोहित ने पहले विकेट के लिए 76 रन जोड़े। इसके कुछ ही देर बाद विराट कोहली सिर्फ एक रन बनाकर आउट हो गए। उन्होंने एक रन बनाने के लिए 13 बॉल खेली और जॉनसन की बॉल पर हैडिन के हाथों लपके गए।

*रोहित के बाद रैना हुए आउट*
*टीम इंडिया को तीसरा झटका रोहित शर्मा के रूप में लगा। उन्हें जॉनसन ने 34 रनों के निजी स्कोर पर बोल्ड किया। इसके बाद सुरेश रैना 7 रनों के निजी स्कोर प रफल्कनर की बॉल पर हैडिन के हाथों लपके गए।*

*ये भी है*
** शिखर धवन ने 10वें ओवर में तीन बॉल पर लगातार दो चौके और एक छक्का लगाया।*
** रोहित शर्मा ने छठे ओवर (जॉनसन) की दूसरी बॉल को जोरदार प्रहार करके सीमारेखा से बाहर पहुंचा दिया।*

*टीम इंडिया का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

रोहित शर्मा
बो. जॉनसन
34
48
1
2

शिखर धवन
कै. मैक्सवेल बो. हेजलवुड
45
41
6
1


विराट कोहली
कै. हैडिन बो. जॉनसन
1
13
0
0

अजिंक्य रहाणे
कै. हैडिन बो. स्टार्क
44
68
3
0

सुरेश रैना
कै. हैडिन बो. फल्कनर
7
11
1
0

धोनी
रन आउट
65
65
3
2

रवींद्र जडेजा
रन आउट
16
17
2
0

आर. अश्विन
बो. फल्कनर
5
13
0
0

मोहम्मद शमी
नॉट आउट
0
0
0
0

मोहित
बो.फल्कनर
0
0
0
0

उमेश यादव
बो. स्टार्क
0
5
0
0



*>ऑस्ट्रेलिया की इनिंग : स्मिथ की सेन्चुरी, स्कोर 328/7*


*इससे पहले स्टीवन स्मिथ (105), एरॉन फिंच (81) के बाद स्लॉग ओवर्स में मिचेल जॉनसन (9 बॉल में 4 चौके और एक छक्के की मदद से 27 रन) की तूफानी पारी की बदौलत ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने इंडिया के खिलाफ 7 विकेट के नुकसान पर 328 रन बनाए। टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी ऑस्ट्रेलिया की शुरुआत खराब रही, लेकिन स्मिथ और फिंच ने दूसरे विकेट के लिए 182 रनों की साझेदारी कर बड़े स्कोर तक पहुंचा दिया। टीम इंडिया के लिए उमेश यादव ने घातक बॉलिंग करते हुए चार विकेट चटकाए, जबकि मोहित शर्मा ने दो और आर. अश्विन ने एक विकेट अपनी झोली में डाले।*

*12 रन पर वॉर्नर को उमेश ने किया आउट*
*टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी ऑस्ट्रेलिया को पहला झटका 15 रनों के टीम स्कोर पर ऑस्ट्रेलिया के ओपनर डेविड वॉर्नर के रूप में लगा। उन्हें 12 रनों के निजी स्कोर पर तेज गेंदबाज उमेश यादव ने विराट कोहली के हाथों लपकवाया। पहला विकेट जल्दी गिरने के बाद स्टीवन स्मिथ और एरॉन फिंच ने दूसरे विकेट के लिए 31 ओवर्स में 182 रनों की साझेदारी की। यह जोड़ी तब टूटी जब, स्टीवन स्मिथ को उमेश यादव ने रोहित शर्मा के हाथों कैच कराया। स्मिथ 93 बॉल में 11 चौके और दो छक्के की मदद से 105 रन बनाकर आउट हुए।*

*सेन्चुरी से चूके फिंच, मैक्सवेल 23 रन बनाकर आउट*
*स्मिथ के आउट होने बाद ग्लेन मैक्सवेल ने आते ही तूफानी शुरुआत की। वे अपनी पारी को बड़ा स्कोर दे पाते इससे पहले ही अश्विन की एक बलखाती बॉल को उड़ाने के चक्कर में अजिंक्य रहाणे के हाथों कैच आउट हुए। मैक्सवेल 14 बॉल में 3 चौके और एक छक्के की मदद से 23 रन बनाए। इसके बाद फिंच को उमेश यादव ने धवन के हाथों लपकवाकर टीम इंडिया को चौथी सफलता दिलाई। फिंच 116 बॉल में 81 रन बनाकर आउट हुए। इस दौरान उन्होंने 7 चौके और एक छक्का लगाया। माइकल क्लार्क 10 रन बनाकर मोहित की बॉल पर रोहित के हाथों लपके गए। जेम्स फल्कनर 21 रन बनाकर उमेश की बॉल पर बोल्ड हुए।*

*उमेश यादव ने झटके चार विकेट*
*ऑस्ट्रेलिया को 350 रनों से कम स्कोर पर रोकने का श्रेय उमेश यादव को जाता है। जब जब ऑस्ट्रेलियाई बैट्समैन खुलकर बैटिंग किए, उमेश ने विकेट चटकाया। उन्होंने 9 ओवर्स में 72 रन देकर 4 विकेट चटकाए। मोहित ने दो और आर. अश्विन ने एक विकेट लिए। मोहम्मद शमी 68 रन देकर एक भी विकेट नहीं ले सके।*

*ऑस्ट्रेलिया का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*
*आउट*
*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

एरॉन फिंच
कै. धवन बो. उमेश
81
116
7
1

डेविड वॉर्नर
कै. विराट बो. उमेश
12
7
1
1

स्टीवन स्मिथ
कै. रोहित बो. उमेश
105
93
11
2

ग्लेन मैक्सवेल
कै. रहाणे बो. अश्विन
23
14
3
1

शेन वाटसन
कै. रहाणे बो. मोहित शर्मा
28
30
2
1

माइकल क्लार्क
कै. रोहित बो. मोहित
10
12
1
0

फल्कनर
बो. उमेश यादव
21
12
3
1

ब्रैड हैडिन
नॉट आउट
7
7
1
0

जॉनसन
नॉट आउट
27
9
4
1





*टीम इंडिया को सचिन तेंडुलकर का संदेश*
*मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर ने भी टीम इंडिया को शुभकामना संदेश दिया है। टीम इंडिया को सुझाव देते हुए उन्होंने कहा, "मुझे पता है कि ऑस्ट्रेलिया की तरफ से स्लेजिंग जमकर होगी, लेकिन उम्मीद है कि हमारे खिलाड़ियों पर उसका असर नहीं पड़ेगा। हमारे खिलाड़ियों को शॉट बॉल से डरने की जरूरत नहीं है। आज के इस महामुकाबले में टीम इंडिया के खिलाड़ियों को आक्रामकता काबू में रखनी होगी।"*

*मौसम का हाल*
*मौसम वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार सिडनी में मौसम बिलकुल साफ है। आज बारिश होने की कोई संभावना नजर नहीं आ रही है।*

*प्लेइंग इलेवन:
टीम इंडिया : शिखर धवन, रोहित शर्मा, विराट कोहली, अजिंक्य रहाणे, सुरेश रैना, महेंद्र सिंह धोनी (कप्तान), रवींद्र जडेजा, रविचंद्रन अश्विन, मोहित शर्मा, मोहम्मद समी, उमेश यादव।*

*ऑस्ट्रेलिया : डेविड वार्नर, एरॉन फिंच, स्टीवन स्मिथ, माइकल क्लार्क (कप्तान), शेन वाटसन, ग्लेन मैक्सवेल, ब्रैड हैडिन (विकेटकीपर), जेम्स फल्कनर, मिचेल जानसन, मिचेल स्टार्क, जोस हेजलवुड।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

बल्ले और गेंद दोनों ही नजरियों से आज का दिन बुरा रहा।

----------

